# E alla fine ho ceduto ...



## Apple (5 Luglio 2013)

E alla fine ho ceduto. Mi ritrovo qui a scrivere.
Ho letto diversi interventi in questo forum, quando i miei giorni e le mie notti avevano tutti/e lo stesso colore. Ho letto e mi sono sentita capita. E meno sola. Ma soprattutto meno pazza.
Scrivo ora, che le mie notti sono buie e nei giorni si cominciano a distinguere i colori. Non so perchè ora. Forse perchè quando mi limitavo a leggere c'erano solo rabbia, dolore e delusione nel mio cuore. E c'erano solo incredulità, umiliazione e incomprensione nella mia testa.
E' rimasto tutto quello che già c'era, ma ora c'e anche dell'altro.

La storia è questa: lo scorso febbraio un uomo suona il citofono di casa (in cui convivevo con il mio fidanzato da 4 mesi all'epoca, casa di cui abbiamo un bel mutuo di 25 anni sulle spalle). L'uomo dice che il mio fidanzato ha avuto una storia con sua moglie da maggio a ottobre (abbiamo firmato il rogito a maggio e a ottobre abbiamo traslocato nella nuova casa, fatalità). 
Così è cominciato il mio incubo. 
Depressione, attacchi di panico, ansia, disturbi alimentari...insomma, non mi sono fatta mancare niente. 
Siamo andati in terapia, sembrava che fosse servita, ma ultimamente mi sembra di ricadere nel baratro sempre più spesso.

So che non vi sto dando molte informazioni, ma le cose da dire sarebbero tante e non so da che parte cominciare. Magari se avete domande mi riesce meglio fornirvi dei dettagli...

Il mio post è per quelle persone che hanno perdonato. Ho usato la parola sbagliata. Il mio post è per quelle persone che hanno provato a dare al traditore un'altra possibilità. Vorrei sapere come si fa ad andare avanti. 
Come si fa a ritrovare la fiducia?  Come si fa a guardare avanti senza voltarsi ogni cinque minuti?
Come avete fatto? E ci riuscite sempre?
Io lo amo e so che anche lui mi ama. Ma a volte mi chiedo se basta. 
Perchè a volte sento che per non aver rinunciato all'amore che provo per lui sto rinunciando all'amore che provo per me stessa.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> E alla fine ho ceduto. Mi ritrovo qui a scrivere.
> Ho letto diversi interventi in questo forum, quando i miei giorni e le mie notti avevano tutti/e lo stesso colore. Ho letto e mi sono sentita capita. E meno sola. Ma soprattutto meno pazza.
> Scrivo ora, che le mie notti sono buie e nei giorni si cominciano a distinguere i colori. Non so perchè ora. Forse perchè quando mi limitavo a leggere c'erano solo rabbia, dolore e delusione nel mio cuore. E c'erano solo incredulità, umiliazione e incomprensione nella mia testa.
> E' rimasto tutto quello che già c'era, ma ora c'e anche dell'altro.
> ...



Intanto benvenuta

E' solo orgolio ferito oppure una parte di te è convinta di aver preso la decisione sbagliata?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

Ognuno sa o arriva a sapere cosa può o no tollerare o perdonare. Per me non c'è obbligo di fare nulla se non quello che fa stare bene. Se tu stai ancora così male forse non hai seguito te stessa.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> E alla fine ho ceduto. Mi ritrovo qui a scrivere.
> Ho letto diversi interventi in questo forum, quando i miei giorni e le mie notti avevano tutti/e lo stesso colore. Ho letto e mi sono sentita capita. E meno sola. Ma soprattutto meno pazza.
> Scrivo ora, che le mie notti sono buie e nei giorni si cominciano a distinguere i colori. Non so perchè ora. Forse perchè quando mi limitavo a leggere c'erano solo rabbia, dolore e delusione nel mio cuore. E c'erano solo incredulità, umiliazione e incomprensione nella mia testa.
> E' rimasto tutto quello che già c'era, ma ora c'e anche dell'altro.
> ...


Se tu avessi fatto a lui quello che lui ha fatto a te,come si sarebbe comportato lui?
Avrebbe avuto la tua pazienza?
E te?


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> E alla fine ho ceduto. Mi ritrovo qui a scrivere.
> Ho letto diversi interventi in questo forum, quando i miei giorni e le mie notti avevano tutti/e lo stesso colore. Ho letto e mi sono sentita capita. E meno sola. Ma soprattutto meno pazza.
> Scrivo ora, che le mie notti sono buie e nei giorni si cominciano a distinguere i colori. Non so perchè ora. Forse perchè quando mi limitavo a leggere c'erano solo rabbia, dolore e delusione nel mio cuore. E c'erano solo incredulità, umiliazione e incomprensione nella mia testa.
> E' rimasto tutto quello che già c'era, ma ora c'e anche dell'altro.
> ...


beh puoi cominciare a dirci se hai affrontato la cosa con il tuo ragazzo,anche solo per verificare che sia vera


----------



## Apple (5 Luglio 2013)

Ho parlato con lui, con lei, con il marito di lei e pure con la terapista. Mancava solo il prete ;-)

Non credo sia orgoglio. È che credo che in una relazione certi valori siano indispensabili: rispetto, sincerità, fiducia. E queste cose a noi sono venute a mancare. Lui sa che io non lo tradirei, perché non è nella mia natura. Non credo di esserne capace. Comunque penso che anche lui avrebbe avuto la stessa pazienza. Non metto in discussione i nostri sentimenti. Ma temo che l'ombra di questo tradimento sarà sempre lì tra di noi. E temo che possa succedere ancora un giorno. E di non riuscire a gestire di nuovo tutto questo.


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Ho parlato con lui, con lei, con il marito di lei e pure con la terapista. Mancava solo il prete ;-)
> 
> Non credo sia orgoglio. È che credo che in una relazione certi valori siano indispensabili: rispetto, sincerità, fiducia. E queste cose a noi sono venute a mancare. Lui sa che io non lo tradirei, perché non è nella mia natura. Non credo di esserne capace. Comunque penso che anche lui avrebbe avuto la stessa pazienza. Non metto in discussione i nostri sentimenti. Ma temo che l'ombra di questo tradimento sarà sempre lì tra di noi. E temo che possa succedere ancora un giorno. E di non riuscire a gestire di nuovo tutto questo.


in sostanza,la spiegazione che lui ti ha dato per questo tradimento sarebbe......?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> E alla fine ho ceduto. Mi ritrovo qui a scrivere.
> Ho letto diversi interventi in questo forum, quando i miei giorni e le mie notti avevano tutti/e lo stesso colore. Ho letto e mi sono sentita capita. E meno sola. Ma soprattutto meno pazza.
> Scrivo ora, che le mie notti sono buie e nei giorni si cominciano a distinguere i colori. Non so perchè ora. Forse perchè quando mi limitavo a leggere c'erano solo rabbia, dolore e delusione nel mio cuore. E c'erano solo incredulità, umiliazione e incomprensione nella mia testa.
> E' rimasto tutto quello che già c'era, ma ora c'e anche dell'altro.
> ...


A te ora non basta è evidente  ma pure normale non è che un tradimento si supera in un batter d'occhio .... Cosa temi? Che lui ricada di nuovo nello stesso errore..oppure è proprio la fiducia incrinata che ti tormenta. Temi lo sarà per sempre?


----------



## Apple (5 Luglio 2013)

Ha sbagliato. È stato stupido. Io non gli ho mai fatto mancare niente. Lei non significava niente.
Io credo -temo- che lui sia solo un grande insicuro alla ricerca di conferme continue. E visto che la mia attrazione per lui é scontata ha avuto bisogno di fare il conquistatore. Tant'è che lei è sposata e mamma di due bambini, quindi anche una preda difficile.

Io credo che lui sia davvero pentito, ma questo è sufficiente per fidarsi?


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Ha sbagliato. È stato stupido. Io non gli ho mai fatto mancare niente. Lei non significava niente.
> Io credo -temo- che lui sia solo un grande insicuro alla ricerca di conferme continue. E visto che la mia attrazione per lui é scontata ha avuto bisogno di fare il conquistatore. Tant'è che lei è sposata e mamma di due bambini, quindi anche una preda difficile.
> 
> Io credo che lui sia davvero pentito, ma questo è sufficiente per fidarsi?


ah boh.    provato a chiedere se la tipa sposata sia stata l'unica preda?


----------



## Apple (5 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A te ora non basta è evidente  ma pure normale non è che un tradimento si supera in un batter d'occhio .... Cosa temi? Che lui ricada di nuovo nello stesso errore..oppure è proprio la fiducia incrinata che ti tormenta. Temi lo sarà per sempre?


 Temo che questo episodio non abbandoni mai i miei pensieri, e di conseguenza temo.di non riuscire davvero a fidarmi di nuovo. E si, temo che potrebbe succedere ancora, e che io, come allora non me ne accorgerò..


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Ha sbagliato. È stato stupido. Io non gli ho mai fatto mancare niente. Lei non significava niente.
> Io credo -temo- che lui sia solo un grande insicuro alla ricerca di conferme continue. E visto che la mia attrazione per lui é scontata ha avuto bisogno di fare il conquistatore. Tant'è che lei è sposata e mamma di due bambini, quindi anche una preda difficile.
> 
> Io credo che lui sia davvero pentito, ma questo è sufficiente per fidarsi?


Lo devi SENTIRE tu se puoi ancora fidarti certo non ora così dopo pochi mesi ma con il tempo questo dolore deve scemare altrimenti vuol dire che stai facendo la scelta sbagliata


----------



## Apple (5 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah boh.    provato a chiedere se la tipa sposata sia stata l'unica preda?


Lui dice di si ma anche lì è questione di credergli o meno..


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Temo che questo episodio non abbandoni mai i miei pensieri, e di conseguenza temo.di non riuscire davvero a fidarmi di nuovo. E si, temo che potrebbe succedere ancora, e che io, come allora non me ne accorgerò..


Ripeto nella quasi immediatezza dei fatt è normale certo che se tra un po' di tempo starai ancora così forse sarà il caso che pensi di stare sola almeno per un po' per cercare di capire meglio


----------



## ilnikko (5 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Ha sbagliato. È stato stupido. Io non gli ho mai fatto mancare niente. Lei non significava niente.
> Io credo -temo- che lui sia solo un grande insicuro alla ricerca di conferme continue. E visto che la mia attrazione per lui é scontata ha avuto bisogno di fare il conquistatore. *Tant'è che lei è sposata e mamma di due bambini, quindi anche una preda difficile.*
> 
> Io credo che lui sia davvero pentito, ma questo è sufficiente per fidarsi?


Assolutamente no....anzi.


----------



## sienne (5 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

mi fa un po' strano, che tu parli di "io credo ... " per quanto riguarda il perché ...

così, la fiducia non ritorna. mi dispiace tanto. 

tu non puoi fare niente. poiché apparentemente, non è un problema di coppia, 

ma di lui. e lui ... concretamente, che fa? che fa, per superare le sue insicurezze?

e scusa tanto ... attrazione scontata? ... non si può leggere ... 

o c'è attrazione o non c'è ... 

sienne


----------



## Apple (5 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi fa un po' strano, che tu parli di "io credo ... " per quanto riguarda il perché ...
> 
> ...


Non mi.sono spiegata. Vi chiedo scusa ma sto scrivendo col telefono e non mi riesce bene.
Lui dice che ha sbagliato. Fondamentalmente questa è la sua motivazione. Un errore.
Con "io credo" volevo dire quello che io credo sia la vera motivazione. Se si sbaglia con la consapevolezza di quello che si fa non si sbaglia per errore, a mio avviso.
Per quanto riguarda l'attrazione: io credo che lui mi abbia un po' data per scontata. Io ci sono. Sono sempre lì. Provo sempre attrazione per lui. Quest'altra ragazza invece era da conquistare. Era un' incognita. Una sfida. Io credo che il vero motivo sia questo. Ma lui nega. Dice solo che ha sbagliato.


----------



## sienne (5 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Non mi.sono spiegata. Vi chiedo scusa ma sto scrivendo col telefono e non mi riesce bene.
> Lui dice che ha sbagliato. Fondamentalmente questa è la sua motivazione. Un errore.
> Con "io credo" volevo dire quello che io credo sia la vera motivazione. Se si sbaglia con la consapevolezza di quello che si fa non si sbaglia per errore, a mio avviso.
> Per quanto riguarda l'attrazione: io credo che lui mi abbia un po' data per scontata. Io ci sono. Sono sempre lì. Provo sempre attrazione per lui. Quest'altra ragazza invece era da conquistare. Era un' incognita. Una sfida. Io credo che il vero motivo sia questo. Ma lui nega. Dice solo che ha sbagliato.



Ciao Apple,

ecco, ora si capisce meglio, perché ti riesce così difficile, riconquistare la fiducia. 

la penso come te. un tradimento, non lo si fa per sbaglio. si sa molto bene cosa si fa. 

sta a lui, ricercare in se, le vere motivazioni ... 
sta a lui, lavorare su se stesso, per superare qualsiasi cosa abbia ...

ecc. 

se poi risulta che è qualcosa nella coppia ... lo farete assieme.

abbraccio. 

sienne


----------



## Zod (5 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> E alla fine ho ceduto. Mi ritrovo qui a scrivere.
> Ho letto diversi interventi in questo forum, quando i miei giorni e le mie notti avevano tutti/e lo stesso colore. Ho letto e mi sono sentita capita. E meno sola. Ma soprattutto meno pazza.
> Scrivo ora, che le mie notti sono buie e nei giorni si cominciano a distinguere i colori. Non so perchè ora. Forse perchè quando mi limitavo a leggere c'erano solo rabbia, dolore e delusione nel mio cuore. E c'erano solo incredulità, umiliazione e incomprensione nella mia testa.
> E' rimasto tutto quello che già c'era, ma ora c'e anche dell'altro.
> ...


Non lo supererai mai del tutto, potrai seppellire dentro te stessa il dolore, ma non lo cancellerai mai. Devi imparare a conviverci, se vuoi continuare a vivere con lui, altrimenti non rimane che lasciarlo. È difficile che un tradimento scoperto si possa superare, proprio perchè la fiducia che dovrebbe stare alla base di una vita insieme, viene a mancare lasciando sospeso per aria tutto il resto. Che prima o poi crolla, può essere dopo un minuto o dopo 10 anni, ma raramente non crolla. Occorre un evento, oppure una serie di eventi, che dimostrino che lui tiene a te più di qualunque altra cosa.

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Non mi.sono spiegata. Vi chiedo scusa ma sto scrivendo col telefono e non mi riesce bene.
> Lui dice che ha sbagliato. Fondamentalmente questa è la sua motivazione. Un errore.
> Con "io credo" volevo dire quello che io credo sia la vera motivazione. Se si sbaglia con la consapevolezza di quello che si fa non si sbaglia per errore, a mio avviso.
> Per quanto riguarda l'attrazione: io credo che lui mi abbia un po' data per scontata. Io ci sono. Sono sempre lì. Provo sempre attrazione per lui. Quest'altra ragazza invece era da conquistare. Era un' incognita. Una sfida. Io credo che il vero motivo sia questo. Ma lui nega. Dice solo che ha sbagliato.


E cosa è accaduto che può far pensare che non senta il bisogno di compiere lo stesso "errore" per le stesse ragioni?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Ha sbagliato. È stato stupido. Io non gli ho mai fatto mancare niente. Lei non significava niente.
> Io credo -temo- che lui sia solo un grande insicuro alla ricerca di conferme continue. E visto che la mia attrazione per lui é scontata ha avuto bisogno di fare il conquistatore. Tant'è che lei è sposata e mamma di due bambini, quindi anche una preda difficile.
> 
> Io credo che lui sia davvero pentito, ma questo è sufficiente per fidarsi?


Porca miseria io ci sono passato eh?
Non sai che lavorio per quella ricerca di conferme...

Poi il miracolo...
Una donna circa due anni fa od oramai tre è riuscita a farmi vedere me stesso in modo diverso...

Poi non credere che una sposata sia una preda difficile...anziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...anzi....anzi...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno sa o arriva a sapere cosa può o no tollerare o perdonare. Per me non c'è obbligo di fare nulla se non quello che fa stare bene. Se tu stai ancora così male forse non hai seguito te stessa.


Questo comunque è un discorso stupido eh?
Perchè come la mettiamo se un marito uccide la moglie perchè lo ha tradito e poi si giustifica dicendo...ah io ho fatto solo quello che sentivo mi avrebbe fatto stare bene e magari è anche così

Una volta una persona di famiglia venne da me perchè il marito la pestava

Cercai di farlo ragionare, ma lui mi rispose che è disposto anche a finire in carcere pur di menare chi gli va di menare...

A quel punto ho iniziato a stargli lontano che non si sa mai...

Piuttosto questa donna non ha obblighi ma può sondare le possibilità realistiche sul da farsi...

Può sempre e solo fare un'analisi economica di costi e benefici...

Ogni scelta ha dei costi no?


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> E alla fine ho ceduto. Mi ritrovo qui a scrivere.
> Ho letto diversi interventi in questo forum, quando i miei giorni e le mie notti avevano tutti/e lo stesso colore. Ho letto e mi sono sentita capita. E meno sola. Ma soprattutto meno pazza.
> Scrivo ora, che le mie notti sono buie e nei giorni si cominciano a distinguere i colori. Non so perchè ora. Forse perchè quando mi limitavo a leggere c'erano solo rabbia, dolore e delusione nel mio cuore. E c'erano solo incredulità, umiliazione e incomprensione nella mia testa.
> E' rimasto tutto quello che già c'era, ma ora c'e anche dell'altro.
> ...


secondo me la chiave sta lì, nel neretto... tu ora ce l'hai con lui perchè tu a lui hai dato amore e lui ti ripaga facendoti rinunciare anche all'amore proprio pur di poter stare con lui.... E ora la rabbia cresce, perchè lui per farsi i cavoli suoi non c'ha pensato due volte a tradirti, e tu invece ti accorgi che hai fatto uno sforzo immane, anche andando contro te stessa... e un pò ce l'avrai anche con te stessa per questo.... Purtroppo più starai con lui e più sentirai che non c'è nulla che lui potrà fare, che ripagherà "quell'aver rinunciato a te stessa"....

Magari ho detto una cavolata non so... ma parlo per esperienza....
comunque benvenuta nel forum...


----------



## Fantastica (5 Luglio 2013)

Sono sinceramente dispisciuta per te, perché si legge bene la tua sofferenza... 
Sono convinta che un tradimento, perlatro pure precoce, visti i tempi che descrivi, non sia MAI perdonabile. 
Sarò un'inguaribile romantica, ma per me l'amore è solo alto o non è. E il tuo, il vostro, è diventato basso, veramente basso. 
In questi casi, ricorda: ognuno di noi può morire domani. Se domani tu morissi, moriresti non solo cornuta, ma anche nel disprezzo di te stessa, senza la sola cosa che conta nella vita e cioè la dignità. E' difficile rinunciare al futuro solo se continuiamo a credere che il futuro esiste. Invece NON esiste. E' un tempo che non esiste. Se provi  a metterti in questa ottica, vedrai che è più facile, pur con tutti i casini della casa, del mutuo, ecc., lasciarlo senza tanti discorsi.


----------



## Apple (6 Luglio 2013)

Comincio ringraziando tutti per l'accoglienza e la partecipazione. Prima vi ho risposto via telefono e non l'ho fatto in maniera appropriata.
Ho trovato quello che speravo, scrivendo qui: altri punti di vista, altre opinioni, altri spunti di riflessione.
 Cercherò di fare un riassunto senza quotare ognuno di voi, ma rispondendo alle domande che mi avete fatto e mi avete spinta a farmi.
Riguardo all'amore per me stessa,il discorso è il seguente:io ho sempre detto che non avrei mai accettato un tradimento. Ho sempre detto che se l'avessi subito avrei troncato la relazione. L'ho detto anche al mio fidanzato.
Ma ora mi rendo conto che è il tipo di discroso che si fa per l'aborto, l'eutanasia e tante altre situazioni in cui si dice "io farei questo e quello" e quando invece ti ci trovi dentro ti scopri a fare l'opposto, o comunque qualcosa di molto diverso da quello che ti sei sempre aspettato da te stesso.
Io amo me stessa e non tollero di essere stata tradita "per errore". Ma mi chiedo: posso cercare di farmene una ragione e provare a costruire un futuro insieme? Oppure è giusto che faccia tabula rasa basandomi sulle mie convinzioni senza dargli la possibilità di rimediare?
Ci sono molte cose che dovrei dirvi, che magari verranno fuori tra un post e l'altro. Tipo che lui ha tradito la sua ex ripetutamente. Oppure che avevo sognato che mi tradiva e quando gliel'ho detto insinuando (senza neanche crederci) che fosse un sogno premonitore lui ha negato ripetutamente guardandomi negli occhi. 
Ci tengo a precisare che vi ho detto del mutuo non perchè sia quello a farmi desistere dal lasciarlo. Sto con lui perchè lo amo e perchè spero che le cose dentro la mia testa migliorino. Vi ho detto del mutuo perchè il suo tempismo è stato pessimo. Abbiamo firmato il rogito e dopo tre settimane lui stava a fare sesso con lei. Stavamo muovendo i primi passi concreti della nostra nuova vita e lui tra uno scatolone e l'altro faceva sesso con lei in un modo così squallido che mi viene il voltastomaco a pensarci. 
Ma voi cosa ne pensate del tradimento scoperto rispetto a quello ignorato? Mi spiego meglio: ora io sono terrorizzata che succeda ancora, anche perchè non ho modo di saperlo. Ma se tornassi indetro e avessi la possibilità di scegliere, sceglierei di sapere. Pur consapevole che dovrei rivivere questo dramma, vorrei comunque sapere. Preferisco una verità che mi offende ad una bugia che mi lusinga. Il tradimento ignorato è meno grave di quello scoperto? Voi scegliereste di sapere?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Comincio ringraziando tutti per l'accoglienza e la partecipazione. Prima vi ho risposto via telefono e non l'ho fatto in maniera appropriata.
> Ho trovato quello che speravo, scrivendo qui: altri punti di vista, altre opinioni, altri spunti di riflessione.
> Cercherò di fare un riassunto senza quotare ognuno di voi, ma rispondendo alle domande che mi avete fatto e mi avete spinta a farmi.
> Riguardo all'amore per me stessa,il discorso è il seguente:io ho sempre detto che non avrei mai accettato un tradimento. Ho sempre detto che se l'avessi subito avrei troncato la relazione. L'ho detto anche al mio fidanzato.
> ...


Sai che invece io al tuo posto direi...
Peccato che c'è il mutuo altrimenti si andava ognun per sè.
Sono seriamente convinto che i debiti tengano gli animi di due persone sopiti. 
No?

Bon veniamo alla bugia che lusinga.

Io sono sposato da vent'anni oramai.
E ringrazio Dio per quelle bugie che mi hanno salvato e aiutato ad andare avanti.

Mi spiego meglio, o per lo meno ci provo.

Ok si corona il cosidetto sogno no?
E la più grande bugia lusinga è la convinzione 
di star vivendo dentro un sogno no?

E chiudi gli occhi per non vedere...

Poi ti capita sta tega in testa che lui appunto è andato in giro a fighe...

Ben risvegliata no?

Ora io ti dico...
Pensa che forza acquisiresti se accettassi questo fatto umanissimo no?

Non è che ti devi chiedere qualcosa sulla fiducia o meno...

Chiediti solo due cose...
Dove sta sto uomo
Che cosa fa per te.

Impara ad essere tollerante.
Che non c'entra un casso per errore o per sfiga o per amore
Sempre corna che sbrusano sono...

Ma liberissima di raccontarti le bugie lusinghe che ti pare...

E io al tuo posto non mi preoccuperei tanto di quanto gli piacciono o meno le gonnelle
Ma che sia in grado di pagare sto mutuo eh?

Un mutuo richiede costanza...
No pago due rate...e poi mi stanco...

25 anni di fatiche ipotecate...

At capì?

Questo è il problema...


----------



## Apple (6 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E cosa è accaduto che può far pensare che non senta il bisogno di compiere lo stesso "errore" per le stesse ragioni?


Niente, purtroppo.


----------



## Apple (6 Luglio 2013)

Contepinceton hai ragione ma io penso che se uno si carica di 25 anni di mutuo è perchè crede in quello che sta facendo e comunque ha una certa sicurezza del progetto comune che sta costruendo. Cioè io mi chiedo: dopo 4 anni insieme e questa volontà di continuare a stare insieme anche da parte sua, cazzo aspetti di prendere casa per andare a farti un'altra? Cos'è, il colpo di coda dell'uomo non ancora convivente? 

Vabbè, posso smorzare un pò i toni facendovi ridere? Quando ho parlato con lei, che è la classica ragazza di chiesa un pò insipida, sapete che giustificazione mi ha dato?! HA FATTO ESPERIENZA DI POSSESSIONE DEMONIACA!


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Contepinceton hai ragione ma io penso che se uno si carica di 25 anni di mutuo è perchè crede in quello che sta facendo e comunque ha una certa sicurezza del progetto comune che sta costruendo. Cioè io mi chiedo: dopo 4 anni insieme e questa volontà di continuare a stare insieme anche da parte sua, cazzo aspetti di prendere casa per andare a farti un'altra? Cos'è, il colpo di coda dell'uomo non ancora convivente?
> 
> Vabbè, posso smorzare un pò i toni facendovi ridere? *Quando ho parlato con lei, che è la classica ragazza di chiesa un pò insipida, sapete che giustificazione mi ha dato?! HA FATTO ESPERIENZA DI POSSESSIONE DEMONIACA!*


:rotfl:insomma sposata, con figli, pazza... peggio di così non se  la poteva trovare... Dopo questa credo che il tuo lui dovrebbe aver visto cosa c'è a giro, e tenerti stretta a lui....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Contepinceton hai ragione ma io penso che se uno si carica di 25 anni di mutuo è perchè crede in quello che sta facendo e comunque ha una certa sicurezza del progetto comune che sta costruendo. Cioè io mi chiedo: dopo 4 anni insieme e questa volontà di continuare a stare insieme anche da parte sua, cazzo aspetti di prendere casa per andare a farti un'altra? Cos'è, il colpo di coda dell'uomo non ancora convivente?
> 
> Vabbè, posso smorzare un pò i toni facendovi ridere? Quando ho parlato con lei, che è la classica ragazza di chiesa un pò insipida, sapete che giustificazione mi ha dato?! HA FATTO ESPERIENZA DI POSSESSIONE DEMONIACA!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non è così...
Prima di lui è passato Lothar da lei...
Ecco perchè è posseduta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non è il colpo di coda dai...
Ma appunto un errore...

Ora sa che appunto non può fare certe cose perchè tu lo becchi e lo pisti...

Lui pensava di farla franca eh?
ma mica è Lothar l'industriale dei coperchi...no?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Niente, purtroppo.


Se una persona non sente l'esigenza di cambiare e di dimostrarlo a chi la ama e chiede rassicurazioni è perché non vuole cambiare. Sta a te fare i conti con quello che avresti voluto e quello che puoi avere e scegliere.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl:insomma sposata, con figli, pazza... peggio di così non se  la poteva trovare... Dopo questa credo che il tuo lui dovrebbe aver visto cosa c'è a giro, e tenerti stretta a lui....


Ma infatti è stato un errore...
E lui è stato una vittima di una cattivona...no?
La facocera no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona non sente l'esigenza di cambiare e di dimostrarlo a chi la ama e chiede rassicurazioni è perché non vuole cambiare. Sta a te fare i conti con quello che avresti voluto e quello che puoi avere e scegliere.


In amore non c'è mai bisogno di dimostrare un cazzo.
Quando si hanno bisogno di dimostrazioni
non c'è mai libertà

Ma coercizione ammantata d'affetto...

Ecco perchè uno dei due se non è prima è  poi

taglia la corda...

Perchè non era una corona fiorita ma una catena...

E un uomo non è certo un cane che tieni legato con una catena...


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Apple,
> 
> ecco, ora si capisce meglio, perché ti riesce così difficile, riconquistare la fiducia.
> 
> ...


quoto e approvo.


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti è stato un errore...
> E lui è stato una vittima di una cattivona...no?
> La facocera no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Certo lui è stato vittima di lei, al pari di una donna che sarà vittima di un lui, esortando al suo compagno "ops caro mi sono ritrovata questo sopra  poi ho sentito qualcosa dentro..." ecc ecc :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sai a volte capita 

Povere vittime.... dovremmo far le giornate delle vittime delle "fave e topa" (scusate il francesismo)....quanti caduti in guerra!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Contepinceton hai ragione ma io penso che se uno si carica di 25 anni di mutuo è perchè crede in quello che sta facendo e comunque ha una certa sicurezza del progetto comune che sta costruendo. Cioè io mi chiedo: dopo 4 anni insieme e questa volontà di continuare a stare insieme anche da parte sua, cazzo aspetti di prendere casa per andare a farti un'altra? Cos'è, il colpo di coda dell'uomo non ancora convivente?
> 
> Vabbè, posso smorzare un pò i toni facendovi ridere? Quando ho parlato con lei, che è la classica ragazza di chiesa un pò insipida, sapete che giustificazione mi ha dato?! HA FATTO ESPERIENZA DI POSSESSIONE DEMONIACA!


E questa balla la fanciulla l'ha raccontata al marito che le ha creduto ?che alibi posseduta dal demonio ( rappresentato dal tuo ragazzo tentatore) questa qui è insipida e casta come cicciolina credimi ... Povero marito !!!! Ma veniamo a te in tutta onestà uno che tradisce la ex più volte non parte avvantaggiato nel giudizio ma ci sta che con te si sia comportato bene sino alla "Santa" che ha incontrato ...ora nulla e nessuno potràconvincerti   che non ci ricadrà più ...nemmeno lui ...nemmeno se sarà realmente così ...al tuo posto visto che lo ami supererei questo momento ( te l'ho detto ci vuole tempo) e poi eviterei di chiedermi ogni giorno se lui mi tradisce ancora o no ...è inutile assolutamente inutile ..i problemi si affrontano quando si manifestano, crearti dei loop mentali continui su questa cosa ti renderà sempre infelice. Per quanto riguarda la domanda si io preferirei sapere ...ciao


----------



## Zod (6 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che invece io al tuo posto direi...
> Peccato che c'è il mutuo altrimenti si andava ognun per sè.
> Sono seriamente convinto che i debiti tengano gli animi di due persone sopiti.
> No?
> ...


Eh, l'idea è buona, sai quanti problemi risolveremmo cambiando di volta in volta noi stessi? Un buon 90%. Ma Apple appartiene a quel tipo di persone che pur ammettendo tranquillamente l'errore in buona fede, non accetta la bugia/furbizia. Si trova ora ad amare un uomo per il quale sta rinnegando se stessa. Secondo me non ce la può fare, e lo dico perchè sono anch'io come lei, e non ritengo nemmeno giusto che lo faccia. Non si danno perle ai porci. 

Inoltre bisogna guardare anche le modalitá. Secondo me è stato lui a sedurre lei, e lo ha fatto in un momento fondamentale nella sua vita di coppia. E giá lo faceva con la ex. I dettagli contano.

Secondo me deve lasciarlo, ora è difficile perchè ovviamente lo ama, ma l'amore non dura sempre, soprattutto dopo una botta  del genere. Fermo restando che comunque la soluzione più semplice è la tua, Apple è molto simile a me, e come me, non può rinnegarsi per una persona che l'ha calpestata. Potrebbe farlo solo per i figli, se un giorno ne avrá, ma conviene farli con quest'uomo?

S*B


----------



## Zod (6 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Comincio ringraziando tutti per l'accoglienza e la partecipazione. Prima vi ho risposto via telefono e non l'ho fatto in maniera appropriata.
> Ho trovato quello che speravo, scrivendo qui: altri punti di vista, altre opinioni, altri spunti di riflessione.
> Cercherò di fare un riassunto senza quotare ognuno di voi, ma rispondendo alle domande che mi avete fatto e mi avete spinta a farmi.
> Riguardo all'amore per me stessa,il discorso è il seguente:io ho sempre detto che non avrei mai accettato un tradimento. Ho sempre detto che se l'avessi subito avrei troncato la relazione. L'ho detto anche al mio fidanzato.
> ...


L'ignoranza rende felici, la consapevolezza rende liberi. Dipende da cosa si preferisce tra le due. Io preferirei la felicitá, se non fosse per il rischio di svegliarsi un giorno e scoprire di aver vissuto una bugia, una vita finta. In funzione di tale rischio, preferisco la crudezza della consapevolezza. 

S*B


----------



## sienne (6 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

credo, che prima di prendere una decisione, bisogna metabolizzare il tutto. 

e ovvio, che sia la mente che i sentimenti, non ce la fanno sempre a cambiare
direzione, da un momento all'altro ... c'è bisogno di tempo, per capire ... un po' tutto. 

sinceramente ... se ha già tradito in passato e ora te ... con le parole, è stato un errore,
c'è poco da fare ... non si sta ne interrogando, ne si sta rendendo conto di quanto male ha fatto. 

io vorrei sapere ... sempre. quando sai, puoi decidere ... sei partecipe ... sei protagonista della tua vita. 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (6 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto benvenuta
> 
> E' solo orgolio ferito oppure una parte di te è convinta di aver preso la decisione sbagliata?


Farfalla, solo orgoglio ferito??? Quello basta per far andare a quel paese una intera relazione di anni, perchè il traditore prende la tua dignità e la sotterra dentro un bel cumulo di sterco, poi se scoperto che fa?? Sta li come un ebete deficiente e basta. Come dico sempre, pur rimanendo insieme un traditore dovrebbe subire qualcosa nella vita, io sono per strappargli le unghie una alla volta.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> E alla fine ho ceduto. Mi ritrovo qui a scrivere.
> Ho letto diversi interventi in questo forum, quando i miei giorni e le mie notti avevano tutti/e lo stesso colore. Ho letto e mi sono sentita capita. E meno sola. Ma soprattutto meno pazza.
> Scrivo ora, che le mie notti sono buie e nei giorni si cominciano a distinguere i colori. Non so perchè ora. Forse perchè quando mi limitavo a leggere c'erano solo rabbia, dolore e delusione nel mio cuore. E c'erano solo incredulità, umiliazione e incomprensione nella mia testa.
> E' rimasto tutto quello che già c'era, ma ora c'e anche dell'altro.
> ...



Se si è sicuri di amarsi vale la pena ridarsi una chance.
Spesso in un tradimento la svolta quella vera è imparare a svegliarsi e a non credere più nè alle favole nè a fare propri certi stimoli che la società ti inculca dentro tramite cinema e fantasie varie. Tornare a vivere non più in fantasie ma in una realtà fatta soprattutto di esseri umani è difficile, spesso chi ama pone l'altro su un piedistallo altissimo e questo nel cadere pone il tradito ancora più in alto di dove questo stava. ci sono emozioni e sensazioni ambigue che si provano, ci si eleva tantissimo dando a se stessi quella forza che nasce dal dolore e che dalla propria altezza non fa vedere più nulla, nel frattempo e in contrapposizione nascono tantissime domande che sono l'esatto contrario del posto in cui ci si è piazzati, e sono quei flash che ti vengono, e quelle domande che poni insistentemente e ripetutamente con logiche che cambiano tutti i giorni, e tutti i giorni a secondo dell'umore che si ha, nasce una domanda sulla domanda senza fermarsi sulla risposta ricevuta, un cerchio infinito dove si gira voluttuosamente. 
Decidendo di rimanere assieme a parere mio è fondamentale ricercarsi entrambi in un passato vissuto assieme, e ricordandolo provare a cercare la motivazione che ha indotto il tradimento, la ricerca va fatta assieme e di entrambi sono "le colpe" dell'accaduto. Spesso il tradito pensando al passato lo vede negativamente e lo vede come un ricordo falso di anni che non hanno senso e che si è perso, è sbagliato questo, perchè il passato va ricordato nella maniera giusta ed è quello che si è vissuti assieme e che adesso vi sta portando ad un confronto e alla decisione di "riprovarci" . Importante è anche trovare quella motivazione interna che ha portato il traditore a tradire e a non risolvere con il tradito il problema che si ha avuto e che non si è condiviso. 
I tempi per digerire il tutto sono soggettivi e dalla parte del traditore ci vuole molta pazienza e amore per sopportare gli umori e gli sfoghi del tradito, Il tradito deve capire che i tempi deve prenderseli e esternarli ma devono avere una fine, la continuazione di malumori e di domande e all'infinito sono soltanto un non voler accettare se stessi con la vera realtà, e spesso sono sinonimo di poca maturità e scarsa propensione al voler stare bene standosene in un cantuccio proprio a segarsi mentalmente di un fallimento che è tale soltanto quando si sta male e si continua a far stare male. 
Essere indipendenti economicamente, guardarsi dentro sinceramente e prendere potere della propria vita sapendo che un rapporto può finire se non c'è più amore, diventa essenziale, vero, e sincero nei nostri confronti  e di chi ci sta accanto.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Certo lui è stato vittima di lei, al pari di una donna che sarà vittima di un lui, esortando al suo compagno "ops caro mi sono ritrovata questo sopra  poi ho sentito qualcosa dentro..." ecc ecc :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sai a volte capita
> 
> Povere vittime.... dovremmo far le giornate delle vittime delle "fave e topa" (scusate il francesismo)....quanti caduti in guerra!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Infatti è una sporca guerra...lo dico sempre io...
Quanti militi ignoti cadono...
Sul fronte delle figa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (6 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se si è sicuri di amarsi vale la pena ridarsi una chance.
> Spesso in un tradimento la svolta quella vera è imparare a svegliarsi e a non credere più nè alle favole nè a fare propri certi stimoli che la società ti inculca dentro tramite cinema e fantasie varie. Tornare a vivere non più in fantasie ma in una realtà fatta soprattutto di esseri umani è difficile, spesso chi ama pone l'altro su un piedistallo altissimo e questo nel cadere pone il tradito ancora più in alto di dove questo stava.


Non sono d'accordo su questo punto. Anche se ami li vedi i difetti del partner, e ci sbatti il muso tutti i giorni, ci litighi anche. Non lo piazzi su un piedistallo, ma esattamente dove hai imparato a conoscerlo, una persona con pregi e difetti che comunque ami e con cui stai portando avanti un progetto. Semmai è il traditore che si piazza su un piedistallo che non gli compete, visto che si finge migliore di quello che è, ingannando anche il tradito.

Giudichiamo le persone per quello che vediamo, se una persona nasconde un suo aspetto negativo, non siamo noi che la stiamo sopravalutando, ma bensì lei che si vende ai nostri occhi ogni giorno per ciò che non è. 

In sintesi, nessuna giustificazione per il traditore, nessuna colpa per il tradito.

S*B


----------



## Ultimo (6 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo su questo punto. Anche se ami li vedi i difetti del partner, e ci sbatti il muso tutti i giorni, ci litighi anche. Non lo piazzi su un piedistallo, ma esattamente dove hai imparato a conoscerlo, una persona con pregi e difetti che comunque ami e con cui stai portando avanti un progetto. Semmai è il traditore che si piazza su un piedistallo che non gli compete, visto che si finge migliore di quello che è, ingannando anche il tradito.
> 
> Giudichiamo le persone per quello che vediamo, se una persona nasconde un suo aspetto negativo, non siamo noi che la stiamo sopravalutando, ma bensì lei che si vende ai nostri occhi ogni giorno per ciò che non è.
> 
> ...



E io che ho scritto? Ho scritto paro paro che il piedistallo non esiste, che non deve esistere, che bisogna essere reali. E' questo il punto in cui insistevo, dove bisogna prendere coscienza di ciò che si è non di ciò che fantasticavamo. 
Ti pare zod che se noi tutti fossimo stati un po più reali e coi piedi per terra avremmo sofferto così tanto?


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Come si fa a ritrovare la fiducia?  Come si fa a guardare avanti senza voltarsi ogni cinque minuti?
> Come avete fatto? E ci riuscite sempre?


Benvenuta, io penso dipenda molto da traditore e da come si pone nei confronti del tradito, quello che trasmette insomma. Comunque ci vuole tempo, quanto tempo è passato dal tradimento-terapia-attuali dubbi?


----------



## Zod (6 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E io che ho scritto? Ho scritto paro paro che il piedistallo non esiste, che non deve esistere, che bisogna essere reali. E' questo il punto in cui insistevo, dove bisogna prendere coscienza di ciò che si è non di ciò che fantasticavamo.
> Ti pare zod che se noi tutti fossimo stati un po più reali e coi piedi per terra avremmo sofferto così tanto?


Ma noi siamo con i piedi per terra. Stringiamo accordi scritti, verbali o sottointesi, che rispettiamo e ci aspettiamo vengano rispettati.  Se compro un'auto usata alla quotazione quattroruote, con la garanzia del privato che me la vende che la distribuzione è stata fatta e i km sono reali, e dopo due anni e 30 mila km la cinghia salta, il motore si fotte e con l'occasione scopro che gli hanno tolto 100 mila km, non penso che ho sbagliato io a fidarmi del venditore e che sono un pirla, penso che il venditore è una emerita testa di cazzo.

Il tradimento....è una truffa... grave...perchè messa in piedi e orchestrata dalla persona in cui riponi la massima fiducia. 

S*B


----------



## valorizzatore (6 Luglio 2013)

sono passati 10 mesi da quando me l ha fatto scoprire...mi tradiva con un uomo sposato ,collega di lavoro con diec anni in più di lei e dal quale le dicevo di stare alla larga...insomma oltre al danno la bestia...capisco come ti senti e cosa provi perchè le stesse identiche domande che ti poni te me le continuo a porre tutti i giorni...e ogni giorno che passa mi rendo conto che è difficile superare un tradimento...dipende molto dal carattere e dalla persona stessa la capacità intrinseca di superare queste cose...ce chi riesce a superarle facilmente,chi difficilmente e chi non ce la fa...se una cosa non fa parte di te è difficile accettarla perchè accettandola vai contro te stesso e la cosa è sicuramente improduttiva...io ci soffro tutti i giorni e vorrei conferme tutti i giorni ma lei ai miei occhi non fa mai abbastanza ed è così...continua a comportarsi, ora che la sento tutti i giorni , come sempre...a essere superficiale e in attesa...non è propositiva e non fa sentire il desiderio che ha per me nonostante mi dica che mi ama.
il probelma è chenoi traditi vorremmo che la persona che abbiamo al nostro fianco cambi ma in realtà anche lei si sforza di cambiare per noi ma va contro se stessa....
la mia lei già prima ha combinato storie con mariti mogli e figli di mezzo, prima ancora di stare con me, le ho sempre deto che non avrei accetato un tradimento, l' ho scongiurata perchè sarei stato malissimo...alla fine stesso riepilogo...ancora storia con mariti figli e mogli...tra l altro molglie marito e lei lavoravano insieme...che faccia tosta...
quindi a mio parere o si supera o non si supera...non ce via di mezzo...è un male che sarà sempre presente, che ci ha cambiato e che condizionerà la vita d ra in poi e le relazioni con le altre persone...



desidereri solo avere un po di tempo per me per stare solo senza avere lei che mi condiziona le giornate solo che amandola è difficile per me staccarmi!


----------



## Zod (6 Luglio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Benvenuta, io penso dipenda molto da traditore e da come si pone nei confronti del tradito, quello che trasmette insomma. Comunque ci vuole tempo, quanto tempo è passato dal tradimento-terapia-attuali dubbi?


- Se ti ama, non ti tradisce
- Se ti vuole bene, non ti tradisce
- Se ti tradisce piuttosto che lasciarti è perchè ti sta usando, gli servi (per portare avanti la famiglia e i progetti di lungo periodo)

Questa è la realtá.

S*B


----------



## lunaiena (6 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> E alla fine ho ceduto. Mi ritrovo qui a scrivere.
> Ho letto diversi interventi in questo forum, quando i miei giorni e le mie notti avevano tutti/e lo stesso colore. Ho letto e mi sono sentita capita. E meno sola. Ma soprattutto meno pazza.
> Scrivo ora, che le mie notti sono buie e nei giorni si cominciano a distinguere i colori. Non so perchè ora. Forse perchè quando mi limitavo a leggere c'erano solo rabbia, dolore e delusione nel mio cuore. E c'erano solo incredulità, umiliazione e incomprensione nella mia testa.
> E' rimasto tutto quello che già c'era, ma ora c'e anche dell'altro.
> ...



ciao
magari hai già risposto ho letto solo primo post?
se non ci fosse il mutuo ?





edit:
ho letto il resto....


----------



## lunaiena (6 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono sinceramente dispisciuta per te, perché si legge bene la tua sofferenza...
> Sono convinta che un tradimento, perlatro pure precoce, visti i tempi che descrivi, non sia MAI perdonabile.
> Sarò un'inguaribile romantica, ma per me l'amore è solo alto o non è. E il tuo, il vostro, è diventato basso, veramente basso.
> In questi casi, ricorda: *ognuno di noi può morire domani*. Se domani tu morissi, moriresti non solo cornuta, ma anche nel disprezzo di te stessa, senza la sola cosa che conta nella vita e cioè la dignità. E' difficile rinunciare al futuro solo se continuiamo a credere che il futuro esiste. Invece NON esiste. E' un tempo che non esiste. Se provi  a metterti in questa ottica, vedrai che è più facile, pur con tutti i casini della casa, del mutuo, ecc., lasciarlo senza tanti discorsi.


Diciamo che quoto tutto e la penso allo stesso mmodo 
e mi comporto sempre più o meno come il neretto ...

peró cavolacci porti un po' iella...:mrgreen:
"Ricordati che devi morire"


----------



## Zod (6 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Diciamo che quoto tutto e la penso allo stesso mmodo
> e mi comporto sempre più o meno come il neretto ...
> 
> peró cavolacci porti un po' iella...:mrgreen:
> "Ricordati che devi morire"


È la stessa mentalità del traditore: poiché domani potrei morire, meglio prendersi tutto ciò che di bello la vita mi può dare. In realtà è improbabile che moriremo domani, e vivere alla giornata non porta da nessuna parte. Non dobbiamo preoccuparci di essere morti domani, dobbiamo preoccuparci perchè saremo ancora vivi.

S*B


----------



## Fantastica (6 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> È la stessa mentalità del traditore: poiché domani potrei morire, meglio prendersi tutto ciò che di bello la vita mi può dare. In realtà è improbabile che moriremo domani, e vivere alla giornata non porta da nessuna parte. Non dobbiamo preoccuparci di essere morti domani, dobbiamo preoccuparci perchè saremo ancora vivi.
> 
> S*B


Non era per nulla questo lo spirito di quanto ho scritto, al contrario. In ogni caso, _preoccuparsi_ è la cosa più idiota che esista: non crea nulla, non distrugge nulla, consente l'immobilismo fangoso. A qualcuno piace.


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Contepinceton hai ragione ma io penso che se uno si carica di 25 anni di mutuo è perchè crede in quello che sta facendo e comunque ha una certa sicurezza del progetto comune che sta costruendo. Cioè io mi chiedo: dopo 4 anni insieme e questa volontà di continuare a stare insieme anche da parte sua, cazzo aspetti di prendere casa per andare a farti un'altra? Cos'è, il colpo di coda dell'uomo non ancora convivente?
> 
> Vabbè, posso smorzare un pò i toni facendovi ridere? Quando ho parlato con lei, che è la classica ragazza di chiesa un pò insipida, sapete che giustificazione mi ha dato?! HA FATTO ESPERIENZA DI POSSESSIONE DEMONIACA!


questa ammetto che mi mancava come giustificazione


----------



## Zod (6 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non era per nulla questo lo spirito di quanto ho scritto, al contrario. In ogni caso, _preoccuparsi_ è la cosa più idiota che esista: non crea nulla, non distrugge nulla, consente l'immobilismo fangoso. A qualcuno piace.


Se non ti preoccupi di trovare del cibo, morirai di fame. La preoccupazione è alla base di ogni pianificazione e sottende a tutti i ragionamenti volti all'azione per ottimizzare l'iterazione tra istinto di sopravvivenza e istinto di conservazione.


S*B


----------



## Fantastica (6 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Se non ti preoccupi di trovare del cibo, morirai di fame. La preoccupazione è alla base di ogni pianificazione e sottende a tutti i ragionamenti volti all'azione per ottimizzare l'iterazione tra istinto di sopravvivenza e istinto di conservazione.
> 
> 
> S*B


Forse tu allora parli di progettazione. Guarda, c'è una bella differenza. Progettare non è preoccuparsi, anzi, è un atto creativo. Preoccuparsi invece è depressivo. Tutto lì. Comunque, per esperienza personale, nella mia vita non mi sono mai preoccupata e ho sempre "trovato" il cibo, per usare la tua metafora. E sai perché? Perché ho seguito solo e soltanto la vocina interiore che mi diceva "fai quello che senti di voler fare, non quello che devi fare". Per esempio, è per questo che ho abbandonato la facoltà di economia e ho fatto una cosa che alla fine mi ha consentito, oggi, di fare un lavoro che mi dà tantissimo, e che, se mi fossi preoccupata, non avrei mai avuto, finendo magari per buttar via più di metà delle giornate in un lavoro che mi faceva schifo, perché mi ero preoccupata di pianificare il futuro.


----------



## Zod (6 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Forse tu allora parli di progettazione. Guarda, c'è una bella differenza. Progettare non è preoccuparsi, anzi, è un atto creativo. Preoccuparsi invece è depressivo. Tutto lì. Comunque, per esperienza personale, nella mia vita non mi sono mai preoccupata e ho sempre "trovato" il cibo, per usare la tua metafora. E sai perché? Perché ho seguito solo e soltanto la vocina interiore che mi diceva "fai quello che senti di voler fare, non quello che devi fare". Per esempio, è per questo che ho abbandonato la facoltà di economia e ho fatto una cosa che alla fine mi ha consentito, oggi, di fare un lavoro che mi dà tantissimo, e che, se mi fossi preoccupata, non avrei mai avuto, finendo magari per buttar via più di metà delle giornate in un lavoro che mi faceva schifo, perché mi ero preoccupata di pianificare il futuro.


Hai ragione, fankulo le preoccupazioni!

Viva la follia, orientata a comportamenti positivi, e contenuta dall'etica.

S*B


----------



## Apple (6 Luglio 2013)

Zod devo ammettere che mi sento molto vicina alla tua linea di pensiero. Siamo molto simili.

Fantastica, da un certo punto di vista approvo quello che dici, ma se dovessi vivere in quel modo allora non andrei più al lavoro, non mi metterei più a stirare o pulire casa, nè a farmi la ceretta, perchè ci sarebbe sempre qualcosa di più importante e irripetibile da fare.

Eliade: la loro storia è andata avanti da maggio a ottobre, poi il marito di lei l'ha scoperta. A febbraio è venuto a dirmelo. Siamo andati in terapia da marzo a maggio, e le cose sembravano essere migliorate. Mi correggto: le cose sono migliorate, ma ultimamente ho sempre queso tarlo che mi divora. 

Valorizzatore, provo esattamente le stese emozioni che hai descritto.

Ultimo: io non credo di essere migliore di lui in quanto tradita, nè credo di averlo idealizzato. So chi è e cosa posso chiedergli, e appunto gli ho chiesto sincerità e rispetto, niente più di ciò che io ho dato a lui. E non credo di pretendere troppo. Noi non abbiamo problemi. Abbiamo una vita sessuale appagante, andiamo d'accordo, abbiamo tanti interessi in comune, insomma siamo una bella coppia. Lui stesso dice che io non gi ho fatto mancare niente ma, anche ammesso, la soluzione è inciampare tra le gambe di un'altra? E' questa la soluzione del problema? 
E sono un'illusa a credere nell'amore? E' utopistico pensare di avere lo stesso rispetto che diamo?

Preoccuparsi non porta a niente, è vero, ma ci si preocupa quando non si può agire. 
Non sono stata parte attiva di quanto successo. Delle 4 persone coinvolte (lui, io, lei e il marito) l'unica cogliona che si è trovata davanti al fatto compiuto sono io. Io l'ho saputo dopo tre mesi dallo sgamo, quindi loro avevano già cominciato a digerire il fatto, i traditori forse avevano già evaquato.
Mi preoccupo che lui lo possa tradirmi ancora perchè non avrei modo di saperlo, nè di evitarlo. Sarei, di nuovo, vittima dei fatti, non artefice.


----------



## Apple (6 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> questa ammetto che mi mancava come giustificazione


Seriamente: le ho chiesto come mai, dal momento che lei è così religiosa e colma di fede, ha fatto sesso ripetutamente con un uomo che non è suo marito, in pieno giorno in un'auto parcheggiata di fronte ad una casa, senza protezione. 
Le ho chiesto perchè il suo Dio non le ha mostrato l'immagine dei suoi figli, in stile apparizione mariana, per farla desistere. Lei ha risposto che Dio l'ha avvertita, nelle vesti di un prete suo caro amico, quando lei è andata a confessare i suoi atti impuri. Ma il diavolo è stato più forte e ha preso possesso el suo corpo e della sua mente. Poi Dio si è rimboccato le maniche e ha fatto in modo che il marito scoprisse tutto, così da far finire lo scempio.

Vi giuro che io dopo aver sentito questa storia mi sono cadute le braccia. Io non sono credente e forse non posso capire, ma ho avuto una gran voglia di tirarle una testata. Magari loe era rimasto qualche demone in testa e tramite lo squarcio che le avrei provocato il demone sarebbe uscito.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2013)

valorizzatore ha detto:


> sono passati 10 mesi da quando me l ha fatto scoprire...mi tradiva con un uomo sposato ,collega di lavoro con diec anni in più di lei e dal quale le dicevo di stare alla larga...insomma oltre al danno la bestia...capisco come ti senti e cosa provi perchè le stesse identiche domande che ti poni te me le continuo a porre tutti i giorni...e ogni giorno che passa mi rendo conto che è difficile superare un tradimento...dipende molto dal carattere e dalla persona stessa la capacità intrinseca di superare queste cose...ce chi riesce a superarle facilmente,chi difficilmente e chi non ce la fa...se una cosa non fa parte di te è difficile accettarla perchè accettandola vai contro te stesso e la cosa è sicuramente improduttiva...io ci soffro tutti i giorni e vorrei conferme tutti i giorni ma lei ai miei occhi non fa mai abbastanza ed è così...continua a comportarsi, ora che la sento tutti i giorni , come sempre...a essere superficiale e in attesa...non è propositiva e non fa sentire il desiderio che ha per me nonostante mi dica che mi ama.
> il probelma è chenoi traditi vorremmo che la persona che abbiamo al nostro fianco cambi ma in realtà anche lei si sforza di cambiare per noi ma va contro se stessa....
> la mia lei già prima ha combinato storie con mariti mogli e figli di mezzo, prima ancora di stare con me, le ho sempre deto che non avrei accetato un tradimento, l' ho scongiurata perchè sarei stato malissimo...alla fine stesso riepilogo...ancora storia con mariti figli e mogli...tra l altro molglie marito e lei lavoravano insieme...che faccia tosta...
> quindi a mio parere o si supera o non si supera...non ce via di mezzo...è un male che sarà sempre presente, che ci ha cambiato e che condizionerà la vita d ra in poi e le relazioni con le altre persone...
> ...


Errare è umano perseverare è seriale.


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Infatti è una sporca guerra...lo dico sempre io...
> Quanti militi ignoti cadono...
> Sul fronte delle figa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma ormai l'esercito è misto... le casualità e le vittime superano i miliardi di debito che ha l'Italia... se si poteva pagare con loro eravamo un mondo ricco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se si è sicuri di amarsi vale la pena ridarsi una chance.
> Spesso in un tradimento la svolta quella vera è imparare a svegliarsi e a non credere più nè alle favole nè a fare propri certi stimoli che la società ti inculca dentro tramite cinema e fantasie varie. Tornare a vivere non più in fantasie ma in una realtà fatta soprattutto di esseri umani è difficile, spesso chi ama pone l'altro su un piedistallo altissimo e questo nel cadere pone il tradito ancora più in alto di dove questo stava. ci sono emozioni e sensazioni ambigue che si provano, ci si eleva tantissimo dando a se stessi quella forza che nasce dal dolore e che dalla propria altezza non fa vedere più nulla, nel frattempo e in contrapposizione nascono tantissime domande che sono l'esatto contrario del posto in cui ci si è piazzati, e sono quei flash che ti vengono, e quelle domande che poni insistentemente e ripetutamente con logiche che cambiano tutti i giorni, e tutti i giorni a secondo dell'umore che si ha, nasce una domanda sulla domanda senza fermarsi sulla risposta ricevuta, un cerchio infinito dove si gira voluttuosamente.
> Decidendo di rimanere assieme a parere mio è fondamentale ricercarsi entrambi in un passato vissuto assieme, e ricordandolo provare a cercare la motivazione che ha indotto il tradimento, la ricerca va fatta assieme e di entrambi sono "le colpe" dell'accaduto.* Spesso il tradito pensando al passato lo vede negativamente e lo vede come un ricordo falso di anni che non hanno senso e che si è perso*, è sbagliato questo, perchè il passato va ricordato nella maniera giusta ed è quello che si è vissuti assieme e che adesso vi sta portando ad un confronto e alla decisione di "riprovarci" . Importante è anche trovare quella motivazione interna che ha portato il traditore a tradire e a non risolvere con il tradito il problema che si ha avuto e che non si è condiviso.
> I tempi per digerire il tutto sono soggettivi e dalla parte del traditore ci vuole molta pazienza e amore per sopportare gli umori e gli sfoghi del tradito, Il tradito deve capire che i tempi deve prenderseli e esternarli ma devono avere una fine, la continuazione di malumori e di domande e all'infinito sono soltanto un non voler accettare se stessi con la vera realtà, e spesso sono sinonimo di poca maturità e scarsa propensione al voler stare bene standosene in un cantuccio proprio a segarsi mentalmente di un fallimento che è tale soltanto quando si sta male e si continua a far stare male.
> Essere indipendenti economicamente, guardarsi dentro sinceramente e prendere potere della propria vita sapendo che un rapporto può finire se non c'è più amore, diventa essenziale, vero, e sincero nei nostri confronti  e di chi ci sta accanto.



Ma come si fa a fare diversamente?? Nella mia storia passata avevo passato dei giorni, che dico giorni, erano date incise nella mia testa da quanto erano state belle insieme... ma quando poi scopro che quei tradimenti erano accaduti nelle nostre date è impossibile non sentirsi presi in giro da un passato nullo, finto, schifoso... era una recita perchè in quel momento non ti guardava con quegli occhi limpidi con cui tu lo guardavi. Lui era felice di travestirsi da angelo, e non mi dava scelta... non mi faceva vedere la bestia schifosa che era... è per questo che nonostante l'impegno che ha messo dopo è finita!!!! Non tanto per il tradimento di per sè... ma perchè io ero felice di quelle date, che lui mi ha svelato poi essere state uniche per me per una cosa... e per lui per altre....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Seriamente: le ho chiesto come mai, dal momento che lei è così religiosa e colma di fede, ha fatto sesso ripetutamente con un uomo che non è suo marito, in pieno giorno in un'auto parcheggiata di fronte ad una casa, senza protezione.
> Le ho chiesto perchè il suo Dio non le ha mostrato l'immagine dei suoi figli, in stile apparizione mariana, per farla desistere. Lei ha risposto che Dio l'ha avvertita, nelle vesti di un prete suo caro amico, quando lei è andata a confessare i suoi atti impuri. Ma il diavolo è stato più forte e ha preso possesso el suo corpo e della sua mente. Poi Dio si è rimboccato le maniche e ha fatto in modo che il marito scoprisse tutto, così da far finire lo scempio.
> 
> Vi giuro che io dopo aver sentito questa storia mi sono cadute le braccia. Io non sono credente e forse non posso capire, ma ho avuto una gran voglia di tirarle una testata. Magari loe era rimasto qualche demone in testa e tramite lo squarcio che le avrei provocato il demone sarebbe uscito.


Ma io non capisco 
come hai fatto ad accettare di vedere e parlare con questa donna no?
Cioè....
Perchè ti sei abbassata a tanto...

Per capire la mentalità di Dio...ti consiglio un filmetto
Una settimanda da Dio con Jim Karrey...e li capisci...

Perchè anche il traditore credente prega
E dice Oh Dio, fa che la me dona non mi becchi...e che la me vaga sempre drita!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (6 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco
> come hai fatto ad accettare di vedere e parlare con questa donna no?
> Cioè....
> Perchè ti sei abbassata a tanto...
> ...


il confronto con l'altro..
è teraupetico.
certo dipende dall propria personalità.
ci vuole una forte personalità.. per guardare in faccia l'altro.

fa sorridere, per non dire ridere la descrizione di quest'amante.
Religiosa devota e sembra a sprazzi gran troia...
la giustificazione demoniaca, poi peggiora anche il resto.
fattene una ragione.
chiaro che cadono le braccia... sei disarmato!!!
Dio può tutto ... ma anche il Diavolo non scherza.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> il confronto con l'altro..
> è teraupetico.
> certo dipende dall propria personalità.
> ci vuole una forte personalità.. per guardare in faccia l'altro.
> ...


ANche perchè mio caro
Il diavolo fa le pentole e Lothar i coperchi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Beh spero di non essere mai vittima di un confronto...
Mi imbarazzerebbe molto...


----------



## Spider (6 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ANche perchè mio caro
> Il diavolo fa le pentole e Lothar i coperchi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Beh spero di non essere mai vittima di un confronto...
> Mi imbarazzerebbe molto...


dalla parte dell'amante o del cornuto?
pensa che bello poter guardare in faccia uno ...
 e dirgli scopi con mia moglie, non ti vergogni?
anche Lothar cederebbe al rossore.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> dalla parte dell'amante o del cornuto?
> pensa che bello poter guardare in faccia uno ...
> e dirgli scopi con mia moglie, non ti vergogni?
> anche Lothar cederebbe al rossore.


Da parte dell'amante no?
Figuriamoci io dalla parte del cornuto...

IO?

Ma figurati se mi degnerei mai di parlare con uno che si è ciulato mia moglie...

Ma hai idea di che seccature?

Così amico mio posso immaginamerlo come pare a me no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2013)

Spider ti spiego perchè non serve a niente vedere con chi ci ha fatto bechi...

Semplicissimo...

Innanzitutto è un lui, e capisci bene che noi vediamo gli altri uomini non certo con gli occhi delle donne no?

Punto secondo noi lo vedremo con occhi diversi da nostra moglie no?

Cosa dovremo dire?

Ah sai cara ho conosciuto il tuo amante, ma che carino, ti dona eh?
Siete proprio una bella coppia assieme eh?

Come quella che spavalda andò da mia moglie dicendo...mi ha detto che mi ama sai? Il conte ha detto che mi ama...

E lei le rispose...si lo so...lui ama tutte, ma ha sposato me.
La faccia di questa povera malcapitata....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (7 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Comincio ringraziando tutti per l'accoglienza e la partecipazione. Prima vi ho risposto via telefono e non l'ho fatto in maniera appropriata.
> Ho trovato quello che speravo, scrivendo qui: altri punti di vista, altre opinioni, altri spunti di riflessione.
> Cercherò di fare un riassunto senza quotare ognuno di voi, ma rispondendo alle domande che mi avete fatto e mi avete spinta a farmi.
> Riguardo all'amore per me stessa,il discorso è il seguente:io ho sempre detto che non avrei mai accettato un tradimento. Ho sempre detto che se l'avessi subito avrei troncato la relazione. L'ho detto anche al mio fidanzato.
> ...


Io avrei voluto saperlo immediatamente, ancora prima che iniziasse la relazione, avrei voluto sapere appena l'ha conosciuta, avrei voluto sapere quando lei si è invaghita di lui, avrei voluto che chi lo sapeva da subito mi avvisasse, tu sei stata almeno fortunata nei tempi, ti hanno avvisato dopo 4 mesi, a me dopo quasi 6 anni, sei giovane, non hai figli, al tuo posto lo lascerei immediatamente, dal tuo racconto somiglia molto a mio marito, cambierà con la vecchiaia, forse, tradiva ripetutamente la ex, e ha tradito te, che certezze hai che sia stato l'unico caso?  Tipi come loro sono portati a divertirsi, gli viene facile e sono superficiali. Considerano le loro scopate extra un fatto di poca importanza, altro.  Ci penserei molto bene, al tuo posto, a sposarlo, io putroppo ho scoperto il suo lungo tradimento, anche il mio con una che parlava solo di Bibbia, ma quanto razzolava diversamente, e dubito molto sia stato il primo, come lui sostiene, alla soglia dei 60anni, ma tu che aspetti a liberartene? 
Non si dimentica, mai. E' un tarlo che ci accompagna 24h al giorno, anche quando dormiamo.
Mi spiace davvero, ti 'invidio' solo il fatto che hai l'età per lasciarlo e trovare di meglio.
Io in alternativa resterei sola o dovrei, a mia volta, accontentarmi di uno sposato, e padre, no, non fa per me prendermi il marito di un altra. Per ora mi tengo il vecchio traditore pentito (sperando sia vero almeno questo).
In ogni caso non mi interessa più molto, penso a stare bene, sola o con lui ed a servirmi di lui, e lo sa benissimo.
Fossi stata più giovane avrebbe trovato le valigie fuori casa appena saputo del tradimento, lungo o corto.


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spider *ti spiego perchè non serve a niente vedere con chi ci ha fatto bechi...*
> 
> Semplicissimo...
> 
> ...


ma magari gli puoi consigliare come deve esser a letto per farla godere di più :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :carneval::carneval::carneval: punti di vista!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io avrei voluto saperlo immediatamente, ancora prima che iniziasse la relazione, avrei voluto sapere appena l'ha conosciuta, avrei voluto sapere quando lei si è invaghita di lui, avrei voluto che chi lo sapeva da subito mi avvisasse, tu sei stata almeno fortunata nei tempi, ti hanno avvisato dopo 4 mesi, a me dopo quasi 6 anni, sei giovane, non hai figli, al tuo posto lo lascerei immediatamente, dal tuo racconto somiglia molto a mio marito, cambierà con la vecchiaia, forse, tradiva ripetutamente la ex, e ha tradito te, che certezze hai che sia stato l'unico caso?  Tipi come loro sono portati a divertirsi, gli viene facile e sono superficiali. Considerano le loro scopate extra un fatto di poca importanza, altro.  Ci penserei molto bene, al tuo posto, a sposarlo, io putroppo ho scoperto il suo lungo tradimento, *anche il mio con una che parlava solo di Bibbia*, ma quanto razzolava diversamente, e dubito molto sia stato il primo, come lui sostiene, alla soglia dei 60anni, ma tu che aspetti a liberartene?
> Non si dimentica, mai. E' un tarlo che ci accompagna 24h al giorno, anche quando dormiamo.
> Mi spiace davvero, ti 'invidio' solo il fatto che hai l'età per lasciarlo e trovare di meglio.
> Io in alternativa resterei sola o dovrei, a mia volta, accontentarmi di uno sposato, e padre, no, non fa per me prendermi il marito di un altra. Per ora mi tengo il vecchio traditore pentito (sperando sia vero almeno questo).
> ...



 è proprio vero, quando si dice è tutta casa e chiesa, si vede che è sempre il tragitto che le frega!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: ma anche la tua era indemoniata??  :carneval:

comunque il secondo neretto è la cosa più importante alla quale pensare!! :up:


----------



## Apple (7 Luglio 2013)

Devastata, 
mi dispiace molto leggere il tuo dolore, si sente che è profondo e terribile. Ma ti chiedo: è solo  l'età a fermarti? Come fai a stare bene se vivi a stretto contatto con  questo spregevole individuo? Non ti basta solo vederlo per stare male?

Conte,
 l'ho voluta incontrare per cercare di capire, visto che lui più di "ho sbagliato, sono un coglione" non diceva. 
Come una novella Don Chisciotte ho fatto la guerra ai mulini a vento, ma la tentazione era troppo forte per resistervi. 
Perchè subentra anche la curiosità di vedere che faccia ha quella per la quale l'uomo che ami rischia di buttare tutto all'aria.
 Speravo fosse bella. 
Si, lo so. Pensate che ai miei occhi non sarebbe comunque stata bella. E invece io lo volevo tanto. 
Perchè avrei trovato una giustificazione puramente fisica e sessuale. Del tipo: lei era bellissima, irresistibile, e lui è stato debole. 
E invece era semplicemente carina. Insipida.
Speravo che fosse brillante, carismatica, attraente. Così avrei capito che era stata la sua personalità a sregarlo. E invece era sciatta e col cervello in pappa (quest'ultimo è un dato di fatto, vista la storia della possessione). Pure il marito mi ha confessato che gli è piaciuta perchè era la classica brava ragazza un pò tonta. Pensava che non gli avrebbe dato problemi. Già. Figlie di Maria le prime a darla via.
Volevo trovare in lei la risposta che lui non mi dava. Ovviamente poi ne sono uscita più confusa di prima perchè proprio non mi spiego cosa gli abbia provocato l'attrazione verso questa donna. Forse perchè è l'opposto di me?

In terapia ho capito che io mi aspetto che lui pensi come me. Che i nostri processi mentali siano gli stessi. Ma non è possibile perchè noi siamo diversi e pensiamo cose diverse. Però questo non mi basta. 
Perchè lui se l'è scopata e ha sbagliato. Ok. Sei un essere umano, sbagli (colpa del peccato originale, direbbe probabilmente lei).
 Ma qual'è il processo mentale che ti ha portato, dopo la prima scopata, a cecarne altre, consapevole che stavi ripetendo quell'errore che la prima volta ti poteva non dico essere perdonato ma...diciamo che giocavi il jolly?
Perchè il traditore ripete lo stesso squallido copione consapevole del fatto che basta un niente per mandare all'aria la sua vita "ufficiale" che sembra gli sia tanto cara? 
Perchè mentre tradisce lui lo sa. Lo sa prima e lo sa dopo. Lo sa quando cerca nuovamente l'amante o quando si fa trovare dall'amante che lo cerca. 
Se vuole mantenere intatta la sua relazione perchè rischia di distruggerla di continuo?
Ma soprattutto perchè una persona che dice di star bene con te cerca qualcun'altro? 

Si dice che in un tradimento sono colpevoli sia il traditore che il tradito. Io sinceramente non mi sento colpevole perchè gli ho sempre dato tutto quello che ci dev'essere in una relazione. E il sesso è frequente e appagante. 
Prima di lui ho avuto molti uomini, un pò di esperienza ce l'ho. E so di essere brava a letto. Non intendo vantarmi a è così.
 Forse lei era più brava?!  Se era il sesso a legarli probabilmente si. Certo che lui non poteva saperlo prima di aver provato, quindi il fatto che lei poteva essere brava serve solo a giustificare perchè ha continuato, non perchè ha cominciato.
Da qualsiasi parte la guardo non funziona. E' come un gigantesco cubo di Rubik che non riesco a risolvere.

Forse sbaglio a farmi queste domande. Ma se non capisco perchè è successo come potrò capire se rischia di succedere ancora?

Vi regalo un'altra chicca: lei lavora presso un giornale di proprietà della chiesa. 
Potrei vendere i diritti per una sceneggiatura. La mormona battona.
Scusate. Non ho saputo resistere.:smile:


----------



## Zod (7 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Perchè il traditore ripete lo stesso squallido copione consapevole del fatto che basta un niente per mandare all'aria la sua vita "ufficiale" che sembra gli sia tanto cara?
> Perchè mentre tradisce lui lo sa. Lo sa prima e lo sa dopo. Lo sa quando cerca nuovamente l'amante o quando si fa trovare dall'amante che lo cerca.
> Se vuole mantenere intatta la sua relazione perchè rischia di distruggerla di continuo?
> Ma soprattutto perchè una persona che dice di star bene con te cerca qualcun'altro?


Un traditore non fa questi ragionamenti. Trova nell'amante un angolo di libertà solo suo, non si rende conto dei rischi e del male che può fare. È un egoista superficiale. Le motivazioni possono essere tante, ma alla fine nessuna ti renderá tranquilla. È un rischio che corri sia restando con lui, che iniziando a frequentare un altro uomo. Forse l'unico modo esistente per attenuare il dolore di un tradimento subìto, è vivere in prima persona una situazione simile, non per vendetta, ma perchè è capitato.

Comunque, se non ci stai bene, a prescindere dalle motivazioni, se sei giovane, se non hai figli, lascialo. Prenditi altro tempo, dedicati a te stessa, prenditi a cuore e pensa a stare bene, ma se con lui non sei più tranquilla e felice, non hai scelta....

Tu ti stai preoccupando perchè temi che possa tradirti ancora, invece devi pensare se vivere con lui ti rende felice o meno, e solo in funzione di questo decidere se lasciarlo o no.


S*B


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a fare diversamente?? Nella mia storia passata avevo passato dei giorni, che dico giorni, erano date incise nella mia testa da quanto erano state belle insieme... ma quando poi scopro che quei tradimenti erano accaduti nelle nostre date è impossibile non sentirsi presi in giro da un passato nullo, finto, schifoso... era una recita perchè in quel momento non ti guardava con quegli occhi limpidi con cui tu lo guardavi. Lui era felice di travestirsi da angelo, e non mi dava scelta... non mi faceva vedere la bestia schifosa che era... è per questo che nonostante l'impegno che ha messo dopo è finita!!!! Non tanto per il tradimento di per sè... ma perchè io ero felice di quelle date, che lui mi ha svelato poi essere state uniche per me per una cosa... e per lui per altre....





Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma magari gli puoi consigliare come deve esser a letto per farla godere di più :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :carneval::carneval::carneval: punti di vista!! :rotfl::rotfl:


Sei strana: completamente diversa se parli della tua vicenda o se parli degli altri. Tu hai chiesto consigli a quelle con cui sei stata tradita? Non credo proprio e allora perché trovi ci sia tanto da ridere di quello che è successo ad Apple?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Devastata,
> mi dispiace molto leggere il tuo dolore, si sente che è profondo e terribile. Ma ti chiedo: è solo  l'età a fermarti? Come fai a stare bene se vivi a stretto contatto con  questo spregevole individuo? Non ti basta solo vederlo per stare male?
> 
> Conte,
> ...


Sì sbagli a farti le domande, soprattutto, per me, sbagli a pensare due cose: 1) che quello che si dice sia la verità. Può essere quello che una persona pensa in quel momento ma non è certo che sia la verità perché magari quella persona non ha tutte quelle consapevolezze che tu le attribuisci 2) Lui può stare benissimo con te ma non essere appagato perché ha delle insicurezze sue proprie che non potrai togliergli né tu né nessun altra. Se pensi che tu gli hai dato delle sicurezze (di apprezzamento, amore, cura, ecc) e gliele hai date perché a te lui andava bene (ora magari un po' meno), sbagli ancora perché quello che basta non dipende da quello che viene dato ma da ciò che si può ricevere. Ci sono poveri contenti del poco che hanno e miliardari insoddisfatti che continuano ad accumulare beni. 3) Quella lei aveva caratteristiche utili per riempire i suoi vuoti e rassicurare le sue insicurezze, magari proprio per la sua pochezza. Ce ne sono altre con quelle caratteristiche.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Hai ragione, fankulo le preoccupazioni!
> 
> Viva la follia, orientata a comportamenti positivi, e contenuta dall'etica.
> 
> S*B





Apple ha detto:


> Seriamente: le ho chiesto come mai, dal momento che lei è così religiosa e colma di fede, ha fatto sesso ripetutamente con un uomo che non è suo marito, in pieno giorno in un'auto parcheggiata di fronte ad una casa, senza protezione.
> Le ho chiesto perchè il suo Dio non le ha mostrato l'immagine dei suoi figli, in stile apparizione mariana, per farla desistere. Lei ha risposto che Dio l'ha avvertita, nelle vesti di un prete suo caro amico, quando lei è andata a confessare i suoi atti impuri. Ma il diavolo è stato più forte e ha preso possesso el suo corpo e della sua mente. Poi Dio si è rimboccato le maniche e ha fatto in modo che il marito scoprisse tutto, così da far finire lo scempio.
> 
> Vi giuro che io dopo aver sentito questa storia mi sono cadute le braccia. Io non sono credente e forse non posso capire, ma ho avuto una gran voglia di tirarle una testata. Magari loe era rimasto qualche demone in testa e tramite lo squarcio che le avrei provocato il demone sarebbe uscito.


Seriamente: è fuori di brocca o in alternativa sta prendendo tutti per il c..... Marito, prete, conoscenti, il tuo ragazzo , te ... In fondo farsi credere un po' scema è un ottimo alibi ...:mrgreen: Seriamente ...non sono credente praticante  ma per motivi familiari conosco benissimo l'ambiente ma proprio bene, nessuna VERA credente farebbe discorsi che ti fa lei anzi precisiamo nessuna credente talebana scoperebbe con un altro uomo ... Invece ci sono le credente praticanti normali che come tutti gli essere umani si lasciano tentare ma non dal diavolo da se stesse e ne sono assolutamente consapevoli e non fanno certo sti discorsi dementi ... Comunque ad una  che fa sti discorsi una testata ci starebbe bene o rinsavisce ( se è sciroccata ) o se la piglia perché si permette pure di prendere però il culo .. Ops aborro la violenza ... Però' ....comunque resto dell'idea che questa s'è fatta tutti i parrocchiani,  al posto del marito farei fare il test del DNA ai figli :mrgreen: la finta scema tira sempre  :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (7 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì sbagli a farti le domande, soprattutto, per me, sbagli a pensare due cose: 1) che quello che si dice sia la verità. Può essere quello che una persona pensa in quel momento ma non è certo che sia la verità perché magari quella persona non ha tutte quelle consapevolezze che tu le attribuisci 2) Lui può stare benissimo con te ma non essere appagato perché ha delle insicurezze sue proprie che non potrai togliergli né tu né nessun altra. Se pensi che tu gli hai dato delle sicurezze (di apprezzamento, amore, cura, ecc) e gliele hai date perché a te lui andava bene (ora magari un po' meno), sbagli ancora perché quello che basta non dipende da quello che viene dato ma da ciò che si può ricevere. Ci sono poveri contenti del poco che hanno e miliardari insoddisfatti che continuano ad accumulare beni. 3) *Quella lei aveva caratteristiche utili per riempire i suoi vuoti e rassicurare le sue insicurezze, magari proprio per la sua pochezza.* Ce ne sono altre con quelle caratteristiche.


Ecco. Perfetto. Maledettamente vero. Scoglio insormontabile. Insormontabile.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma magari gli puoi consigliare come deve esser a letto per farla godere di più :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :carneval::carneval::carneval: punti di vista!! :rotfl::rotfl:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io comunque la vidi molto scocciata e incazzata...

Inveì dicendo...Ma va in mona, ti promette qui e là...due ore di platano qui e là...e dopo lè vegnù subito...

Il bello è che non ci sono parole per come deve essere a letto...
Perchè devi sempre intuire tutto...no?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Devastata,
> mi dispiace molto leggere il tuo dolore, si sente che è profondo e terribile. Ma ti chiedo: è solo  l'età a fermarti? Come fai a stare bene se vivi a stretto contatto con  questo spregevole individuo? Non ti basta solo vederlo per stare male?
> 
> Conte,
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Capisci perchè ho scelto nella vita di fare l'organista?

Fu dopo la lettura della novella del Boccaccio...no?

Dioneo, che diligentemente la novella della reina ascoltata avea, sentendo che finita era e che a lui solo restava il dire, senza comandamento aspettare, sorridendo cominciò a dire:
      Graziose donne, voi non udiste forse mai dire come il diavolo si rimetta in inferno; e per ciò, senza partirmi guari dallo effetto che voi tutto questo dì ragionato avete, io il vi vo' dire; forse ancora ne potrete guadagnare l'anima avendolo apparato, e potrete anche conoscere che, quantunque Amore i lieti palagi e le morbide camere più volentieri che le povere capanne abiti, non è egli per ciò che alcuna volta esso fra'folti boschi e fra le rigide alpi e nelle diserte spelunche non faccia le sue forze sentire; il perché comprender si può alla sua potenza essere ogni cosa suggetta.
      Adunque, venendo al fatto, dico che nella città di Capsa in Barberia fu già un ricchissimo uomo, il quale tra alcuni altri suoi figliuoli aveva una figlioletta bella e gentilesca, il cui nome fu Alibech. La quale, non essendo cristiana e udendo a molti cristiani che nella città erano molto commendare la cristiana fede e il servire a Dio, un dì ne domandò alcuno in che maniera e con meno impedimento a Dio si potesse servire. Il quale le rispose che coloro meglio a Dio servivano che più delle cose del mondo fuggivano, come coloro facevano che nelle solitudini de'diserti di Tebaida andati se n'erano.
      La giovane, che semplicissima era e d'età forse di quattordici anni, non da ordinato disidero ma da un cotal fanciullesco appetito mossa, senza altro farne ad alcuna persona sentire, la seguente mattina ad andar verso il diserto di Tebaida nascosamente tutta sola si mise; e con gran fatica di lei, durando l'appetito, dopo alcun dì a quelle solitudini pervenne; e veduta di lontano una casetta, a quella n'andò, dove un santo uomo trovò sopra l'uscio, il quale, maravigliandosi di quivi vederla, la domandò quello che ella andasse cercando. La quale rispose, che, spirata da Dio andava cercando d'essere al suo servigio, e ancora chi le 'nsegnasse come servire gli si conveniva.
      Il valente uomo, veggendola giovane e assai bella, temendo non il demonio, se egli la ritenesse, lo 'ngannasse, le commendò la sua buona disposizione; e dandole alquanto da mangiare radici d'erbe e pomi salvatichi e datteri e bere acqua, le disse: - Figliuola mia, non guari lontan di qui è un santo uomo, il quale di ciò che tu vai cercando è molto migliore maestro che io non sono; a lui te n'andrai; - e misela nella via.
      Ed ella, pervenuta a lui e avute da lui queste medesime parole, andata più avanti, pervenne alla cella d'uno romito giovane, assai divota persona e buona, il cui nome era Rustico, e quella dimanda gli fece che agli altri aveva fatta. Il quale, per volere fare della sua fermezza una gran pruova, non come gli altri la mandò via o più avanti, ma seco la ritenne nella sua cella; e venuta la notte, un lettuccio di frondi di palma le fece da una parte e sopra quello le disse si riposasse.
      Questo fatto, non preser guari d'indugio le tentazioni a dar battaglia alle forze di costui; il quale, trovandosi di gran lunga ingannato da quelle, senza troppi assalti voltò le spalle e rendessi per vinto; e lasciati stare dall'una delle parti i pensier santi e l'orazioni e le discipline, a recarsi per la memoria la giovinezza e la bellezza di costei 'ncominciò, e oltre a questo a pensar che via e che modo egli dovesse con lei tenere, acciò che essa non s'accorgesse lui come uomo dissoluto pervenire a quello che egli di lei disiderava. E tentato primieramente con certe domande, lei non aver mai uomo conosciuto conobbe e così essere semplice come parea; per che s'avvisò come, sotto spezie di servire a Dio, lei dovesse recare a'suoi piaceri. E primieramente con molte parole le mostrò quanto il diavolo fosse nemico di Domeneddio; e appresso le diede ad intendere che quello servigio che più si poteva far grato a Dio si era rimettere il diavolo in inferno, nel quale Domeneddio l'aveva dannato.
      La giovinetta il domandò, come questo si facesse. Alla quale Rustico disse: - Tu il saprai tosto, e perciò farai quello che a me far vedrai - ; e cominciossi a spogliare quegli pochi vestimenti che aveva, e rimase tutto ignudo, e così ancora fece la fanciulla, e posesi ginocchione a guisa che adorar volesse e dirimpetto a sé fece star lei.
      E così stando, essendo Rustico più che mai nel suo disidero acceso per lo vederla così bella, venne la resurrezion della carne, la quale riguardando Alibech e maravigliatasi, disse: - Rustico, quella che cosa è che io ti veggio che così si pigne in fuori, e non l'ho io?
      - O figliuola mia, - disse Rustico - questo è il diavolo di che io t'ho parlato. E vedi tu? ora egli mi dà grandissima molestia, tanta che io appena la posso sofferire.
      Allora disse la giovane: - Oh lodato sia Iddio, ché io veggio che io sto meglio che non stai tu, ché io non ho cotesto diavolo io.
      Disse Rustico: - Tu di' vero, ma tu hai un'altra cosa che non la ho io, e haila in iscambio di questo.
      Disse Alibech: - O che?
      A cui Rustico disse: - Hai il ninferno; e dicoti che io mi credo che Iddio t'abbia qui mandata per la salute della anima mia, per ciò che se questo diavolo pur mi darà questa noia, ove tu vogli aver di me tanta pietà e sofferire che io in inferno il rimetta, tu mi darai grandissima consolazione e a Dio farai grandissimo piacere e servigio, se tu per quello fare in queste parti venuta se', che tu di'.
      La giovane di buona fede rispose: - O padre mio, poscia che io ho il ninferno, sia pure quando vi piacerà.
      Disse allora Rustico: - Figliuola mia, benedetta sia tu; andiamo dunque, e rimettiamlovi sì che egli poscia mi lasci stare.
      E così detto, menata la giovane sopra uno de' loro letticelli, le 'nsegnò come star si dovesse a dovere incarcerare quel maladetto da Dio.
      La giovane, che mai più non aveva in inferno messo diavolo alcuno, per la prima volta sentì un poco di noia, per che ella disse a Rustico: - Per certo, padre mio, mala cosa dee essere questo diavolo, e veramente nimico di Dio, ché ancora al ninferno, non che altrui, duole quando egli v'è dentro rimesso.
      Disse Rustico: - Figliuola, egli non avverrà sempre così.
      E per fare che questo non avvenisse, da sei volte, anzi che di su il letticel si movessero, ve '1 rimisero, tanto che per quella volta gli trasser sì la superbia del capo, che egli si stette volentieri in pace.
      Ma, ritornatagli poi nel seguente tempo più volte, e la giovane ubbidiente sempre a trargliele si disponesse, avvenne che il giuoco le cominciò a piacere, e cominciò a dire a Rustico: - Ben veggio che il ver dicevano que' valentuomini in Capsa, che il servire a Dio era così dolce cosa; e per certo io non mi ricordo che mai alcuna altra ne facessi che di tanto diletto e piacer mi fosse, quanto è il rimetter il diavolo in inferno; e per ciò io giudico ogn'altra persona, che ad altro che a servire a Dio attende, essere una bestia.
      Per la qual cosa essa spesse volte andava a Rustico, e gli dicea: - Padre mio, io son qui venuta per servire a Dio e non per istare oziosa; andiamo a rimettere il diavolo in inferno.
      La qual cosa faccendo, diceva ella alcuna volta: - Rustico, io non so perché il diavolo si fugga del ninferno; ché, s'egli vi stesse così volentieri come il ninferno il riceve e tiene, egli non se ne uscirebbe mai.
      Così adunque invitando spesso la giovane Rustico e al servigio di Dio confortandolo, sì la bambagia del farsetto tratta gli avea, che egli a tal ora sentiva freddo che un altro sarebbe sudato; e per ciò egli incominciò a dire alla giovane che il diavolo non era da gastigare né da rimettere in inferno se non quando egli per superbia levasse il capo: - E noi per la grazia di Dio l'abbiamo sì sgannato, che egli priega Iddio di starsi in pace - ; e così alquanto impose di silenzio alla giovane.
      La qual, poi che vide che Rustico più non la richiedeva a dovere il diavolo rimettere in inferno, gli disse un giorno: - Rustico, se il diavolo tuo è gastigato e più non ti dà noia, me il mio ninferno non lascia stare; per che tu farai bene che tu col tuo diavolo aiuti attutare la rabbia al mio ninferno, com'io col mio ninferno ho aiutato a trarre la superbia al tuo diavolo.
      Rustico, che di radici d'erba e d'acqua vivea, poteva male rispondere alle poste; e dissele che troppi diavoli vorrebbono essere a potere il ninferno attutare, ma che egli ne farebbe ciò che per lui si potesse; e così alcuna volta le sodisfaceva, ma sì era di rado, che altro non era che gittare una fava in bocca al leone; di che la giovane, non parendole tanto servire a Dio quanto voleva, mormorava anzi che no.
      Ma, mentre che tra il diavolo di Rustico e il ninferno d'Alibech era, per troppo disiderio e per men potere, questa quistione, avvenne che un fuoco s'apprese in Capsa, il quale nella propria casa arse il padre d'Alibech con quanti figliuoli e altra famiglia avea; per la qual cosa Alibech d'ogni suo bene rimase erede. Laonde un giovane chiamato Neerbale, avendo in cortesia tutte le sue facultà spese, sentendo costei esser viva, messosi a cercarla e ritrovatala avanti che la corte i beni stati del padre, sì come d'uomo senza erede morto, occupasse, con gran piacere di Rustico e contra al volere di lei la rimenò in Capsa e per moglie la prese, e con lei insieme del gran patrimonio divenne erede. Ma, essendo ella domandata dalle donne di che nel diserto servisse a Dio, non essendo ancor Neerbale giaciuto con lei, rispose che il serviva di rimettere il diavolo in inferno, e che Neerbale aveva fatto gran peccato d'averla tolta da così fatto servigio.
      Le donne domandarono: - Come si rimette il diavolo in inferno?
      La giovane, tra con parole e con atti, il mostrò loro. Di che esse fecero sì gran risa che ancor ridono, e dissono:- Non ti dar malinconia, figliuola, no, ché egli si fa bene anche qua; Neerbale ne servirà bene con esso teco Domeneddio.
      Poi l'una all'altra per la città ridicendolo, vi ridussono in volgar motto che il più piacevol servigio che a Dio si facesse era il rimettere il diavolo in inferno; il qual motto passato di qua da mare ancora dura.
      E per ciò voi, giovani donne, alle quali la grazia di Dio bisogna, apparate a rimettere il diavolo in inferno, per ciò che egli è forte a grado a Dio e piacer delle parti, e molto bene ne può nascere e seguire.


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei strana: completamente diversa se parli della tua vicenda o se parli degli altri. Tu hai chiesto consigli a quelle con cui sei stata tradita? Non credo proprio e allora perché trovi ci sia tanto da ridere di quello che è successo ad Apple?


perché infatti io ridevo della scenetta capitata al conte con sua moglie...  non potrei mai ridere di Apple, sarebbe ridere di me stessa visto che sono situazioni che ho passato e domande che mi sono fatta


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io comunque la vidi molto scocciata e incazzata...
> ...


non so come funziona la mente del "traditore" ma cercare di capire cosa piace all'altro mi annoierebbe... Penserei solo al mio benessere hahahahahaah 
poi il dovere in casa hahahhahaha 
Maledetto cel.....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> perché infatti io ridevo della scenetta capitata al conte con sua moglie...  non potrei mai ridere di Apple, sarebbe ridere di me stessa visto che sono situazioni che ho passato e domande che mi sono fatta


E' lo stesso. I tradimenti che sono capitati a te (o ad Apple) sono drammatici e agli altri barzellette?


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' lo stesso. I tradimenti che sono capitati a te (o ad Apple) sono drammatici e agli altri barzellette?


ma il conte l'ha messa in forma ironica tant'è vero che ne rideva anche lui... Per me è come ridere con un amico...non ci vedo questo prendere in giro come la vuoi mettere tu... E se così fosse passato mi scuso con conte se si sia mai offeso!!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma il conte l'ha messa in forma ironica tant'è vero che ne rideva anche lui... Per me è come ridere con un amico...non ci vedo questo prendere in giro come la vuoi mettere tu... E se così fosse passato mi scuso con conte se si sia mai offeso!!


Dovresti scusarti con ogni tradito, se mai, e quindi te stessa. Non immaginavo che una tradita potesse trovare divertenti certe cose. Non si finisce mai d'imparare.


----------



## Zod (7 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovresti scusarti con ogni tradito, se mai, e quindi te stessa. Non immaginavo che una tradita potesse trovare divertenti certe cose. Non si finisce mai d'imparare.


Qual'è il contrario di ironia? Se non esiste la parola potremmo usare "brunetta".

S*B


----------



## barabba (7 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> .Per ora mi tengo il vecchio traditore pentito (sperando sia vero almeno questo).
> In ogni caso non mi interessa più molto, *penso a stare bene, sola o con lui ed a servirmi di lui, e lo sa benissimo.*
> Fossi stata più giovane avrebbe trovato le valigie fuori casa appena saputo del tradimento, lungo o corto.


Bellissimo sunto, traboccante amore perpetuo in nome della convenienza...

Forse conclusioni siffatte, portano i maschi insicuri a fregarsene di quello che magari potrebbe succedere dopo...tanto sanno che, per quanto li riguarda, prima hanno di fronte una che magari dopo si comporta così...tanto vale giocarsela con un altra che, più o meno, ragiona uguale...

Non è che il mazzo, da parte femminile, sia sempre fresco e virginale, eh...:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Qual'è il contrario di ironia? Se non esiste la parola potremmo usare "brunetta".
> 
> S*B


Tu trovi divertente chiedere consigli amatori all'amante di chi ha tradito? Se questa è ironia anche Bombolo era ironico scoreggiando.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Bellissimo sunto, traboccante amore perpetuo in nome della convenienza...
> 
> Forse conclusioni siffatte, portano i maschi insicuri a fregarsene di quello che magari potrebbe succedere dopo...tanto sanno che, per quanto li riguarda, prima hanno di fronte una che magari dopo si comporta così...tanto vale giocarsela con un altra che, più o meno, ragiona uguale...
> 
> Non è che il mazzo, da parte femminile, sia sempre fresco e virginale, eh...:mrgreen:


Non ho capito niente


----------



## barabba (7 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito niente


Perchè ti sembra coerente con una che non ama il tradimento arrivare alle conclusioni che ha dato? Cioè non ti molla perchè non si sente più in grado di trovare un altro e allora per convenienza rimane dove è adesso?

E io, se capisco che questo potrebbe essere l'atteggiamento di buona parte delle donne, e spesso lo è, la tradisco pensando che tanto, una vale l'altra.


----------



## Zod (7 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu trovi divertente chiedere consigli amatori all'amante di chi ha tradito? Se questa è ironia anche Bombolo era ironico scoreggiando.


Non citare a sproposito i grandi del cinema Italiano. Grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Perchè ti sembra coerente con una che non ama il tradimento arrivare alle conclusioni che ha dato? Cioè non ti molla perchè non si sente più in grado di trovare un altro e allora per convenienza rimane dove è adesso?
> 
> E io, se capisco che questo potrebbe essere l'atteggiamento di buona parte delle donne, e spesso lo è, la tradisco pensando che tanto, una vale l'altra.


Ora ho capito. Per me non ha detto quello che hai capito tu. Ma neanche tu sei molto coerente con quella conclusione. La coerenza penso che sia sopravvalutata comunque.


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spider ti spiego perchè non serve a niente vedere con chi ci ha fatto bechi...
> 
> Semplicissimo...
> 
> ...


Questo è su ciò io ho ironizzato insieme a conte! Se a Conte ha dato noia può benissimo farmelo presente e mi scuserò... ma a me sembrava ironico... ma magari mi sbaglierò... 



Brunetta ha detto:


> *Dovresti scusarti con ogni tradito,* se mai, e quindi te stessa. Non immaginavo che una tradita potesse trovare divertenti certe cose. Non si finisce mai d'imparare.


Dovrei scusarmi con tutti se trovo divertente un fatto che RIDENDO ha raccontato Conte?!?! 




Brunetta ha detto:


> *Tu trovi divertente chiedere consigli amatori all'amante di chi ha tradito?* Se questa è ironia anche Bombolo era ironico scoreggiando.


Ma chi ha trovato divertente quello che dici tu?? Mi sa che avevi saltato dei messaggi.....


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma il conte l'ha messa in forma ironica tant'è vero che ne rideva anche lui... Per me è come ridere con un amico...non ci vedo questo prendere in giro come la vuoi mettere tu... E se così fosse passato mi scuso con conte se si sia mai offeso!!


Mia cara giovane amica...
Io dissi ma dei non sono corna...
Sono solo botte di allegria...e scoppio il casino...

Si stracciarono tutte le vesti come caifa nel sinedrio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dei sono prove della vita no?

Nel caso di Apple ha nuovi elementi in mano per poter capire se vale la pena o meno stare con lui no?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Qual'è il contrario di ironia? Se non esiste la parola potremmo usare "brunetta".
> 
> S*B


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara giovane amica...
> Io dissi ma dei non sono corna...
> Sono solo botte di allegria...e scoppio il casino...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up:


Ma sempre sui discorsi del tradimento...
Allora a me piace tanto sentirmi sempre un tantino come dire a rischio...

Vediamo...
Se mia moglie si fa na botta di allegria

E poi io invocando i discorsi forumistici voglio sapere tutto...
Mi espongo a rischi serissimi

Perchè lei potrebbe uscirsene con un discorso...ah caro la mejo ciavada della mia vita...sono stata pistonata come non mai...

Ma finchè è...oddio che scema che so stà...varda dove sono andata a perdermi...uno sfigato cronico...

Io rido di cuore di lei eh?
Infatti lei mi ha detto che ha avuto nella vita la sua fase di "mattana" e poi non gliene è più fregato niente no?

Perchè dovrebbe crollarmi il mondo in testa?

La vera paura del tradimento, se ci penso bene, ma non voglio volgerci lo sguardo è questa:

Che lei possa conoscere uno che le fa perdere la testa, e che lei mi lasci per lui, dicendomi mi spiace tesorino ma la tua moglie qua è innamorata di un'altro...

Lì si mi vedrei a malpartito...

Ma mi sembra di notare che più si va avanti con gli anni, meno questa possibilità si fa realistica...perchè anche l'affettività matura e si fa meno abbagliare da quelle che sono sensazioni di un momento...

Ma leggendo la storia di Apple ho ordito un'altra delle mie maramalderie...

Ossia che faccio...in pieno fare subdolo e cafone e maramaldo....

Ehi moglie tu che mi leggi...
Ma lo sai che ho fatto intestare a te le fatture per la ristrutturazione della facciata della nostra casa?
Ho pensato che per finanziare le cosa, puoi benissimo chiedere un anticipo di tfr, e usarlo per questa giusta causa...

E perchè tu non possa dirmi di no...
Ho speso tutti i miei risparmi nell'asciugatrice, nel materasso memory e nel nuovo divano...

Siccome ho visto che eri tutta felice e per aria...

E' bene che torni con i piedi per terra....

E che capisca che ancora una volta il conte, con una mano ti palpa il culo e con l'altra ti toglie il reggiseno....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ah quando lo leggerà....ahahaha...chissà che faccia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (7 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Perchè ti sembra coerente con una che non ama il tradimento arrivare alle conclusioni che ha dato? Cioè non ti molla perchè non si sente più in grado di trovare un altro e allora per convenienza rimane dove è adesso?
> 
> E io, se capisco che questo potrebbe essere l'atteggiamento di buona parte delle donne, e spesso lo è, la tradisco pensando che tanto, una vale l'altra.


Le cose non sono proprio cosi. Io un altro potrei benissimo trovarlo, anche qui al mare, dove ho vari amici, però non ho nessuna voglia, a 60 anni, di ricominciare, non ci penso proprio. E uno tanto per...non fa per me.

Il problema è che io amo mio marito, vorrei non fosse cosi, ma lo amo, però non riesco a perdonarlo, e di conseguenza per ora sto ancora con lui, e per lui è un bene, e prendo quello che mi fa stare bene, senza preoccuparmi più di tanto se non di me stessa e delle mie figlie, lui viene dopo di me e dopo di loro, molto dopo, e si meriterebbe di peggio, si meriterebbe una che non si fa scrupoli a ricambiarlo anche solo in minima parte di quello che lui ha fatto, invece non è nella mia indole, e prima pensavo fosse solo perchè lo amo, invece anche adesso, che dovrei ritenermi libera, che non mi sentirei affatto una traditrice, in quanto ha fatto tutto lui, non riesco proprio a vedermi con un altro, e non parlo per ipotesi, non ci riesco, ma lo meriterebbe. L'unico modo che ho per stare meglio è farlo stare sulle spine, e ci riesco benissimo, soprattutto adesso.

Le cose bisogna viverle per capirle. Altrimenti restano solo ipotesi.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Questo è su ciò io ho ironizzato insieme a conte! Se a Conte ha dato noia può benissimo farmelo presente e mi scuserò... ma a me sembrava ironico... ma magari mi sbaglierò...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei tu che dimentichi quello che scrivi ovvero il messaggio che riporto nuovamente. Il senso dell'umorismo non è uguale per tutti. Invece di consigliarti la musica saprò come farti ridere per tirarti su. 





Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma magari gli puoi consigliare come deve esser a letto per farla godere di più :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :carneval::carneval::carneval: punti di vista!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (7 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Devastata,
> mi dispiace molto leggere il tuo dolore, si sente che è profondo e terribile. Ma ti chiedo: è solo  l'età a fermarti? Come fai a stare bene se vivi a stretto contatto con  questo spregevole individuo? Non ti basta solo vederlo per stare male?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## devastata (7 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> è proprio vero, quando si dice è tutta casa e chiesa, si vede che è sempre il tragitto che le frega!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: *ma anche la tua era indemoniata*??  :carneval:
> 
> comunque il secondo neretto è la cosa più importante alla quale pensare!! :up:



Io so solo che è una testimone di Geova, povero Geova, come la sorella e la madre, e quando mi è capitato di parlare con la madre, prima ancora di scoprire il tradimento e dopo un msg di lei a mio marito, beh, la madre invece di parlare di quello che mi interessava ha cominciato a parlarmi di religione, e la stessa cosa ha fatto la sorella quando, dice lei, per sbaglio mi ha telefonato, naturalmente sul cellulare di mio marito, e avendole detto cosa pensavo della sorella, squallida, ha pensato bene di mandarmi un passaggio della Bibbia, assurdo.

Quindi una famiglia che dire strana è dire poco.

Mio marito mi disse che lei parlava ore ed ore di religione, sarà vero?  Me ne infischio.

L'ipocrisia non ha mai fatto parte del mio modo di vivere.


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Spider ti spiego perchè non serve a niente vedere con chi ci ha fatto bechi...
> *
> Semplicissimo...
> 
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> *Sei tu che dimentichi quello che scrivi ovvero il messaggio che riporto nuovamente. *Il senso dell'umorismo non è uguale per tutti. Invece di consigliarti la musica saprò come farti ridere per tirarti su.


Il messaggio che riporti era in risposta ironica a Conte che dice che non serve a niente... e visto che Conte per fortuna ha uno spiccato senso dell'umorismo ho creato dell'ironia con lui!! Poi, se è come la metti tu, allora non dovrebbe scherzare e ruzzare nessuno... visto che siamo su forum Tradimento!! 

A me non sembra di aver leso nessuno!! Lui ha detto che è inutile, e io invece ho risposto pensando a una mia amica tradita, ha saputo che  il suo ragazzo non aveva goduto con quell'altra, e lei disse "ci andrei davanti a spiegarle come si fa..." per scherzare....e pensando a ciò ho risposto!! Poi ovvio che so che ogni interlocutore è differente e quel messaggio infatti lo avevo diretto a Conte con il quale è piacevole scherzare... Ci sono contesti in cui si può, e altri no... Conte ha riportato un fatto, io ho risposto ricordandone un altro... non vedo il problema!! Poi non capisco perchè te la prendi sul personale...


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io so solo che è una testimone di Geova, povero Geova, come la sorella e la madre, e quando mi è capitato di parlare con la madre, prima ancora di scoprire il tradimento e dopo un msg di lei a mio marito, beh, la madre invece di parlare di quello che mi interessava ha cominciato a parlarmi di religione, e la stessa cosa ha fatto la sorella quando, dice lei, per sbaglio mi ha telefonato, naturalmente sul cellulare di mio marito, e avendole detto cosa pensavo della sorella, squallida, ha pensato bene di mandarmi un passaggio della Bibbia, assurdo.
> 
> Quindi una famiglia che dire strana è dire poco.
> 
> ...


 Non me ne intendo di testimoni di Geova, ma scusa per loro che sono molto rigidi, questo non sarebbe un fatto per il quale avrebbero dovuta "cacciarla" da quella religione?? Cioè ripeto sono ignorante di tutto ciò che ne concerne, ma so che sono rigidi, e sentendo di divorziati non ammessi in chiesa, una sfascia famiglie così, ancora prega sto Geova??? Ma poi che schifo dai.. la famiglia che in un certo modo le para il sederino... bleah... che gente religiosa a convenienza che esiste!!


----------



## devastata (8 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non me ne intendo di testimoni di Geova, ma scusa per loro che sono molto rigidi, questo non sarebbe un fatto per il quale avrebbero dovuta "cacciarla" da quella religione?? Cioè ripeto sono ignorante di tutto ciò che ne concerne, ma so che sono rigidi, e sentendo di divorziati non ammessi in chiesa, una sfascia famiglie così, ancora prega sto Geova??? Ma poi che schifo dai.. la famiglia che in un certo modo le para il sederino... bleah... che gente religiosa a convenienza che esiste!!



Per cacciarla dalla Chiesa dei Testimoni di Geova dovrebbero saperlo!

Si, una famiglia di falsi, la madre la prima volta che le ho parlato fingeva di non sapere niente, ho saputo dopo che era al corrente della relazione, conosceva bene mio marito, quindi tale madre tale figlia. L'unico ancora oggi all'oscuro di tutto è il padre, che, dicono, reagirebbe molto male, forse pensa di avere una figlia VERGINE, NO COMMENT!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Il messaggio che riporti era in risposta ironica a Conte che dice che non serve a niente... e visto che Conte per fortuna ha uno spiccato senso dell'umorismo ho creato dell'ironia con lui!! Poi, se è come la metti tu, allora non dovrebbe scherzare e ruzzare nessuno... visto che siamo su forum Tradimento!!
> 
> A me non sembra di aver leso nessuno!! Lui ha detto che è inutile, e io invece ho risposto pensando a una mia amica tradita, ha saputo che  il suo ragazzo non aveva goduto con quell'altra, e lei disse "ci andrei davanti a spiegarle come si fa..." per scherzare....e pensando a ciò ho risposto!! Poi ovvio che so che ogni interlocutore è differente e quel messaggio infatti lo avevo diretto a Conte con il quale è piacevole scherzare... Ci sono contesti in cui si può, e altri no... Conte ha riportato un fatto, io ho risposto ricordandone un altro... non vedo il problema!! Poi non capisco perchè te la prendi sul personale...


 Ribadisco che mi riferivo a quello che hai scritto tu. Tu hai rafforzato dicendo che è una risposta vera di una tua amica. Non è assolutamente un fatto personale per me. Sono contenta se tu ridi di quello di cui l'altro ieri ti disperavi, vuol dire che stai già molto meglio, ti faranno bene alcuni utenti del forum.


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Per cacciarla dalla Chiesa dei Testimoni di Geova dovrebbero saperlo!
> 
> Si, una famiglia di falsi, la madre la prima volta che le ho parlato fingeva di non sapere niente, ho saputo dopo che era al corrente della relazione, conosceva bene mio marito, quindi tale madre tale figlia. L'unico ancora oggi all'oscuro di tutto è il padre, che, dicono, reagirebbe molto male, forse pensa di avere una figlia VERGINE, NO COMMENT!


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: oddio... vabbè ma d'altronde non è colpa di lei, se qualcuno ha permesso che rovinasse la tua felicità  per chi e cosa poi.... scusa ma leggere questo cose, fatte a gente che si legge che non se le merita, mi fa scaldare gli animi... Cioè ma perchè la moglie di Beatl non si trovava tuo marito, e viceversa?? Invece di rovinare la gente a modino?? Sembra fatto apposta... mah....


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco che mi riferivo a quello che hai scritto tu. Tu hai rafforzato dicendo che è una risposta vera di una tua amica. Non è assolutamente un fatto personale per me. Sono contenta se tu ridi di quello di cui l'altro ieri ti disperavi, vuol dire che stai già molto meglio, ti faranno bene alcuni utenti del forum.


Tutto ciò che riporto è un mio vissuto, o non potrei scriverlo... mi sembra ovvio... 

ma comunque sarà che oggi era tanto caldo e ora è anche una certa ora... ma continuo a non capire


----------



## devastata (8 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: oddio... vabbè ma d'altronde non è colpa di lei, se qualcuno ha permesso che rovinasse la tua felicità  per chi e cosa poi.... scusa ma leggere questo cose, fatte a gente che si legge che non se le merita, mi fa scaldare gli animi... Cioè ma perchè la moglie di Beatl non si trovava tuo marito, e viceversa?? Invece di rovinare la gente a modino?? Sembra fatto apposta... mah....



Perchè Dio ci farà anche, ma non ci accoppia mai come dovrebbe!

Pensa che mio marito è pure geloso, e se prima potevo anche capirlo, ora proprio no, invece è cosi.

Certo che non è colpa della squallida se mio marito è stato bastardo nei miei confronti.


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè Dio ci farà anche, ma non ci accoppia mai come dovrebbe!
> 
> *Pensa che mio marito è pure geloso, e se prima potevo anche capirlo, ora proprio no, invece è cosi*.
> 
> Certo che non è colpa della squallida se mio marito è stato bastardo nei miei confronti.


Su questo ci credo... è la "gelosia di riflesso", lui sa ciò che lui è capace di fare e immagina che in determinate situazioni, in cui lui ha fatto bastardate, tu possa seguire le sue orme... Cioè io ho capito che spesso gli uomini più gelosi sono quelli che vedono il proprio schifo, e lo riflettono su chi hanno accanto... e diventano gelosi... 
un esempio stupido, il mio ex a lavoro aveva una con cui ci flirtava, appena io ho iniziato a lavorare lui faceva certe scenate di gelosia che non immagini... ovvio a loro tutto concesso, ma se solo lo facciamo noi.. ahi ahi e gli brucia il culetto....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Ha sbagliato. È stato stupido. Io non gli ho mai fatto mancare niente. Lei non significava niente.
> Io credo -temo- che lui sia solo un grande insicuro alla ricerca di conferme continue. E visto che la mia attrazione per lui é scontata ha avuto bisogno di fare il conquistatore. *Tant'è che lei è sposata e mamma di due bambini, quindi anche una preda difficile.
> 
> *Io credo che lui sia davvero pentito, ma questo è sufficiente per fidarsi?


Ma tutt'altro! Le più difficili sono le giovani fidanzate che stanno mettendo su casa in previsione di una famiglia ......


----------



## Ultimo (8 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma noi siamo con i piedi per terra. Stringiamo accordi scritti, verbali o sottointesi, che rispettiamo e ci aspettiamo vengano rispettati.  Se compro un'auto usata alla quotazione quattroruote, con la garanzia del privato che me la vende che la distribuzione è stata fatta e i km sono reali, e dopo due anni e 30 mila km la cinghia salta, il motore si fotte e con l'occasione scopro che gli hanno tolto 100 mila km, non penso che ho sbagliato io a fidarmi del venditore e che sono un pirla, penso che il venditore è una emerita testa di cazzo.
> 
> Il tradimento....è una truffa... grave...perchè messa in piedi e orchestrata dalla persona in cui riponi la massima fiducia.
> 
> S*B


Ho cominciato in questa maniera scrivendo il post che stiamo commentando :*Se si è sicuri di amarsi vale la pena ridarsi una chance.
Spesso in un tradimento la svolta quella vera è imparare a svegliarsi e a non credere più nè alle favole nè a fare propri certi stimoli che la società ti inculca dentro tramite cinema e fantasie varie. Tornare a vivere non più in fantasie ma in una realtà fatta soprattutto di esseri umani è difficile, spesso chi ama pone l'altro su un piedistallo altissimo e questo nel cadere pone il tradito ancora più in alto di dove questo stava.
**




*
Vedi zod io parlo di altro, parlo per quelle persone che dentro consapevolmente e non, hanno modalità interne che sono del tipo romantico,  queste sono accompagnate da insegnamenti che hanno/abbiamo avuto da ragazzi, tramite quelle favole che ci raccontavano, tramite i tanti film d'amore che ci fanno vedere, tramite quella crescita che ci ha portato a "credere", a credere con ostinazione e forza che chi ci accompagna, fa parte, farà parte, di quel mondo fantastico che abbiamo assorbito dentro noi. E non esiste nulla quando costretti a prendere coscienza di un tradimento che ti porta a comportarti nella maniera in cui sei cresciuto che, devi combattere per chi ami, si è portati a commiserarsi a voler provare dolore, ad annullarsi di fronte a un sogno inesistente e sbattuto in faccia con crudeltà, e non da chi ami ma dalla vita che ti sta mettendo alla prova nella sua nuda e cruda realtà. Si rimane la inebetiti  dal proprio dolore e privi di qualsiasi conoscenza che possa portarti avanti nella storia con giri mentali giusti e consoni alla vita stessa, non alla favola che ti racconta altro. E non si capisce che la favola a cui credi, a cui vuoi credere, esisterà nella propria forza di guerriero pronto a combattere nella realtà e non in un palcoscenico. 

Il tradimento in questione è una truffa alla propria vita e a chi la condivide. Entrambi ne pagheranno le conseguenze. c'è chi riuscirà a prenderne insegnamento, chi invece no.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a fare diversamente?? Nella mia storia passata avevo passato dei giorni, che dico giorni, erano date incise nella mia testa da quanto erano state belle insieme... ma quando poi scopro che quei tradimenti erano accaduti nelle nostre date è impossibile non sentirsi presi in giro da un passato nullo, finto, schifoso... era una recita perchè in quel momento non ti guardava con quegli occhi limpidi con cui tu lo guardavi. Lui era felice di travestirsi da angelo, e non mi dava scelta... non mi faceva vedere la bestia schifosa che era... è per questo che nonostante l'impegno che ha messo dopo è finita!!!! Non tanto per il tradimento di per sè... ma perchè io ero felice di quelle date, che lui mi ha svelato poi essere state uniche per me per una cosa... e per lui per altre....


Ogni tradimento ha le sue dinamiche e giustamente tu ti poni delle domande in base alla tua storia.  sentirsi presi in giro nel caso in cui scrivi è giusto, è vero, ma diamogli un significato esatto, perchè chi ne deve soffrire maggiormente non sei tu che eri sincero. 

Ogni storia va a sé, conoscerla nel suo tradimento è necessario per entrambi, decidere il da farsi in base a quello che ne uscirà, un dovere e diritto  soprattutto per se stessi.


----------



## Sole (8 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Comincio ringraziando tutti per l'accoglienza e la partecipazione. Prima vi ho risposto via telefono e non l'ho fatto in maniera appropriata.
> Ho trovato quello che speravo, scrivendo qui: altri punti di vista, altre opinioni, altri spunti di riflessione.
> Cercherò di fare un riassunto senza quotare ognuno di voi, ma rispondendo alle domande che mi avete fatto e mi avete spinta a farmi.
> Riguardo all'amore per me stessa,il discorso è il seguente:io ho sempre detto che non avrei mai accettato un tradimento. Ho sempre detto che se l'avessi subito avrei troncato la relazione. L'ho detto anche al mio fidanzato.
> ...


Cara Apple, le cose che ho nerettato se fossi nei tuoi panni non mi farebbero sentire tranquilla. Il fatto che lui sia abituato a tradire, che tu abbia colto dei segnali (anche se magari a livello cosciente non li hai considerati, sono comunque saltati fuori attraverso un sogno che, evidentemente, ti aveva turbata), che lui ti abbia tradita in un momento che, per ogni coppia, dovrebbe essere il più entusiasmante, pieno di promesse e progettualità, tutto questo, insomma, mi fa pensare che il tuo lui sia un gran furbo a cui piace scopare in giro e avere il porto sicuro a casa. Il perché non lo so, se lo dovrebbe chiedere lui. Sta di fatto che il tuo fidanzato mi sembra un po' inaffidabile. Prendi atto di questa cosa e facci i conti. Approfondisci il lavoro su te stessa, per capire fin dove puoi arrivare a tollerare e quali sono i tuoi limiti. E soprattutto non dare per scontato il fatto che, restando al suo fianco, col tempo passerai oltre. Quando si vuole a tutti i costi perdonare e superare, a volte si innescano dei meccanismi perversi. C'è una specie di violenza su se stessi che logora e fa stare male. Bisogna trovare un equilibrio che faccia ritrovare il piacere di stare in coppia. Se il dolore si prolunga, se tutto quello che resta sono i ricordi di un rapporto ideale che abbiamo perso, se non riusciamo più a costruire qualcosa di bello e di vero, vuol dire che è il momento di chiudere il capitolo, senza ostinarsi.


----------



## Sole (8 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In amore non c'è mai bisogno di dimostrare un cazzo.
> Quando si hanno bisogno di dimostrazioni
> non c'è mai libertà
> 
> Ma coercizione ammantata d'affetto..


C'è bisogno di dimostrare, invece, quando hai tradito la fiducia della persona che ti amava riducendo il rapporto d'amore a una farsa. Perché tutti possono sbagliare, ma chi si trova nella posizione di dover assimilare un cambiamento così pesante all'interno del rapporto deve poter essere sicuro di ricominciare su basi e presupposti chiari e limpidi. E spiace dirlo, ma chi tradisce dà proprio l'idea di essere tutt'altro che chiaro. Quindi sì, dimostrare è la parola giusta in questi casi.


----------



## viola di mare (8 Luglio 2013)

ciao e benvenuta 

io credo che le decisioni prese d'impulso alcune volte salvino veramente la vita, perchè piu ci pensi e ci rimugini, più trovi schifo e giustificazioni per schifo...

mi spiego: so che c'è un mutuo, so che il progetto si stava avviando, so che tu lo ami, ma non credo che la cosa cambierà, sarà sempre così...


starai con la paura che quando lui è sotto stress si trovi da scopazzare una per riacquistare autostima, sarà che la sua ex è stata tradita puntualmente e quindi bisogna essere proprio fiduciosi che lui sia stato bravo fino alla possessione demoniaca, che poi? ma bravo perchè? che ti deve fare un favore ad esserti fedele? 

boh già una persona che ti dice ho fatto un errore, solo perchè il marito dell'altra ti è venuto a citofonare a casa, e se non lo scoprivi? continuava stanne certa, a lui dei 25 anni di mutuo sarebbe importato ben poco...

sono sicura che in fondo queste cose le pensi anche tu e mi dispiace veramente tanto, perchè credimi so come ti senti, io l'ho vissuto, e vorrei dirti che passa, ma nel mio caso non è passata, nel mio caso è continuata anche dopo che l'ho mandato al diavolo... ed io ho anche un figlio con lui...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non me ne intendo di testimoni di Geova, ma scusa per loro che sono molto rigidi, questo non sarebbe un fatto per il quale avrebbero dovuta "cacciarla" da quella religione?? Cioè ripeto sono ignorante di tutto ciò che ne concerne, ma so che sono rigidi, e sentendo di divorziati non ammessi in chiesa, una sfascia famiglie così, ancora prega sto Geova??? Ma poi che schifo dai.. la famiglia che in un certo modo le para il sederino... bleah... che gente religiosa a convenienza che esiste!!


Senti questa...
Ero appena sposato
Ed ecco che al mattino io dormo e la moglie va al lavoro
Ed ecco che suonano alle 8 del mattino e vengono da me due signore una di 30 e una di dugento anni...
Faccio alla trent'enne testimone di Geova...
Dai il letto è ancora caldo vieni di là a convertirmi....

La vecchia la strattonò e infilarono le scale e mai più si videro le testimoni di geova....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> C'è bisogno di dimostrare, invece, quando hai tradito la fiducia della persona che ti amava riducendo il rapporto d'amore a una farsa. Perché tutti possono sbagliare, ma chi si trova nella posizione di dover assimilare un cambiamento così pesante all'interno del rapporto deve poter essere sicuro di ricominciare su basi e presupposti chiari e limpidi. E spiace dirlo, ma chi tradisce dà proprio l'idea di essere tutt'altro che chiaro. Quindi sì, dimostrare è la parola giusta in questi casi.


Ma dimmi tu...
Quale mio rapporto d'amore
NOn è stata una farsa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io non potrei MAI stare con una come te...

Prendi l'amore troppo sul serio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma ti rendi conto...
Io pronuncio la promessa sull'altare e tutti si mettono a ridere.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Esco dalla chiesa e ci sono 4 che mi fanno le linguacce...e mia moglie rabbuiata fa e quelle là chi sono?

E io ...e che ne so io...mai viste prima no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ciao e benvenuta
> 
> io credo che le decisioni prese d'impulso alcune volte salvino veramente la vita, perchè piu ci pensi e ci rimugini, più trovi schifo e giustificazioni per schifo...
> 
> ...


Io fossi Apple mi prenderei sei mesi di riflessione e poi vedo il da farsi...intanto paghiamo entrambe la rata del mutuo no?
Perchè corna o non corna...
Una banca esige fedeltà nei pagamenti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Apple (8 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io fossi Apple mi prenderei sei mesi di riflessione e poi vedo il da farsi...intanto paghiamo entrambe la rata del mutuo no?
> Perchè corna o non corna...
> Una banca esige fedeltà nei pagamenti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tristemente vero, Conte. Che se non sei fedele la banca ti punisce. 
Onori il tuo impegno, continui a beneficiare dei frutti dell'impegno stesso. Non lo onori: comincia a fare le valigie.
Peccato che i sentimenti non siano altrettanto facili da gestire..




contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sempre sui discorsi del tradimento...
> 
> La vera paura del tradimento, se ci penso bene, ma non voglio volgerci lo sguardo è questa:
> 
> ...


Ti dirò, invece ce avrei preferito si fosse innamorato di lei. 
Avrei preferito il sentimento, perchè contro quello non si vince mai. 
Avrei preferito che fosse mosso dall'amore che, per qanto clandestino, è pur sempre qualcosa di nobile e vero. Invece era solo un qualche squallido bisogno, il motivo. Non c'è dignità e non c'è onore in questo. 
E non parlo solo del sesso. Il sesso è solo una parte del problema. 
Più del sesso (che comunque ha un peso nn indifferente) mi fa schifo il loro rapporto. 
I messaggi e le chat. Le sigarette fumate insieme. La complicità tra di loro. 
Mi fa schifo che lui se la scopasse in pausa pranzo e la sera venisse a sdraiarsi sul divano di fianco a me. 
Mi fa schifo pensare che mi guardava negli occhi dicendo di amarmi, e nel frattempo scriveva a lei che era bellissima.



devastata ha detto:


> Tu sei giovane, non l'hai sposato, non avete figli, sei nella condizione  privilegiata di rifarti una vita migliore.


Quello che dici è vero, ma prima di guardare altrove vorrei cercare di aggiustare quello che si è rotto perchè, per quanto ancora mi bruci e per quanto a volte mi faccia schifo, io lo amo.




OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma tutt'altro! Le più difficili sono le  giovani fidanzate che stanno mettendo su casa in previsione di una  famiglia ......


Nel mio caso è proprio vero!



viola di mare ha detto:


> boh già una persona che ti dice ho fatto un errore, solo perchè il  marito dell'altra ti è venuto a citofonare a casa, e se non lo scoprivi?


Questo è un punto sul quale ho battuto il ferro a lungo.
 Si, Viola, io credo che la storia sarebbe continuata. Non per sempre, ma ancora per un pò si.

Lui dice che dopo aver visto le conseguenze delle sue azioni non gli passa neanche per la testa di farlo ancora. 
Ma, dico io, non lo sapeva già prima?
 C'era bisogno di vedermi umiliata, depressa, disperata, prosciugata a forza di pianti, per capire la portata del danno?

Io amo quest'uomo che mi ha ferita pronfondamente. 
Amo quest'uomo che ha preso tutto quello che di buono provo per lui e ci ha pisciato sopra. 
Amo quest'uomo che si è scopato questa insulsa pseudo suora alla ricerca di non so che soddisfazione.
Amo quest'uomo che mi rendo conto di non conoscere, ma che spero non abbia sempre finto con me.
Amo quest'uomo che non merita nè il mio amore nè un'altra possibilita, eppure voglio provare a dargliela comunque. Non so se arriverò alla fine o se mi perderò per strada, ma per quanto mi faccia male e per quanto una parte di me mi suggerisca di scappare senza voltarmi indietro, io voglio provarci.
Anche se ho una paura fottuta.
E m piacerebbe leggere di qualcuno che ha fatto la mia scelta, e che col senno di poi ha capito di aver fatto la scelta giusta. Non per la casa, per i figli, o per la routine.
 Ma perchè, tra le macerie fumanti, ha trovato che qualcosa poteva ancora essere salvato.
 E che valeva la pena provarci.

Non c'è nessuno che me lo scrive perchè queste persone non frequentano un forum che tratta il tradimento, o perchè queste persone non esistono?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2013)

> Ti dirò, invece ce avrei preferito si fosse innamorato di lei.
> Avrei preferito il sentimento, perchè contro quello non si vince mai.
> Avrei preferito che fosse mosso dall'amore che, per qanto clandestino, è pur sempre qualcosa di nobile e vero. Invece era solo un qualche squallido bisogno, il motivo. Non c'è dignità e non c'è onore in questo.
> E non parlo solo del sesso. Il sesso è solo una parte del problema.
> ...


Non ti stai contraddicendo?
Preferivi il sentimento, e quello che descrivi tra loro mi sembra sentimento non la semplice scopata fine a se stessa


----------



## Diletta (8 Luglio 2013)

Apple;1157264

Ultimo: io non credo di essere migliore di lui in quanto tradita ha detto:
			
		

> E sono un'illusa a credere nell'amore? E' utopistico pensare di avere lo stesso rispetto che diamo?[/B]
> 
> Preoccuparsi non porta a niente, è vero, ma ci si preocupa quando non si può agire.
> Non sono stata parte attiva di quanto successo. Delle 4 persone coinvolte (lui, io, lei e il marito) l'unica cogliona che si è trovata davanti al fatto compiuto sono io. Io l'ho saputo dopo tre mesi dallo sgamo, quindi loro avevano già cominciato a digerire il fatto, i traditori forse avevano già evaquato.
> *Mi preoccupo che lui lo possa tradirmi ancora perchè non avrei modo di saperlo, nè di evitarlo. Sarei, di nuovo, vittima dei fatti, non artefice.*



Ciao, ti dico quello che penso sull'evidenziato:
io ero come te: una idealista dell'amore ai massimi esponenti, una che ha sempre creduto in un rapporto di coppia onesto e trasparente, visto che eravamo una super-coppia ed ero convinta che la cosa fosse reciproca.
Una fiducia cieca.

Poi, la tempesta e la discesa nel baratro, ma dovrei dire agli inferi per come l'ho vissuta.  
Ora ti rispondo in modo diverso da come ero prima: sì, è abbastanza utopistico pensare di ricevere lo stesso rispetto.
E sai perché?
Perché siamo due persone diverse, con due modi diversi di sentire. Due individui con due forme mentali differenti e questo io non l'avevo minimamente calcolato...
Quello che è grave e offensivo per me non lo è affatto per lui, ma non lo sapevo, lui non me ne aveva mai fatto cenno (e vorrei vedere...) e io non avevo mai chiesto nulla.
Ora per noi i tempi si sono rivelati maturi e abbiamo potuto ragionarci sopra. E' stato terrificante, ma anche interessante. 
In realtà pensavamo di conoscerci e invece, eravamo quasi degli estranei, e non solo lui per me, ma per certi versi anche io per lui.   
Di qui siamo ripartiti...non ti posso nascondere che il percorso è durissimo e doloroso, il dolore è quasi tutto nostro perché la ferita non guarisce in fretta per questi eventi, ma ci vuole parecchio tempo e poi, non credere che la mente non torni lì, ci torna spessissimo, anche se tu non vorresti ricordare...sì, come hanno già detto altri, si innesca un gioco perverso e masochista.

Quanto alla tua preoccupazione, prova a pensare in quest'altro modo: se anche decidessi di lasciarlo e tu trovassi un altro compagno, questo timore ci sarebbe sempre...nessuno potrà mai fornirti nessuna garanzia e se lo facesse a parole, ci crederesti ora che sei nel mondo reale anche tu? :smile:


----------



## Apple (8 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti stai contraddicendo?
> Preferivi il sentimento, e quello che descrivi tra loro mi sembra sentimento non la semplice scopata fine a se stessa


Beh lui doveva pur coltivarsela un pò. Non è che poteva dirle "Ciao, scopiamo!" 
Ma quel tempo e quelle attenzioni dedicate a lei sono state negate a me. Anche se allora non lo sapevo.
Non mi avrebbe mai lasciata per lei, non si sarebbe mai sobbarcato i figli di un altro. Di questo sono certa. 
E anche se da una parte vorrei il sentimento perchè incontrastabile, mi offenderebbe molto se lui avesse provato qualcosa di più perchè ritengo che lei sia una persona davvero piccola.
Se avessi avuto una degna rivale sarebbe stato peggio ma meglio.
Mi contraddico si. Perchè non so cosa pensare.


----------



## Apple (8 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> se anche decidessi di lasciarlo e tu trovassi un altro compagno, questo timore ci sarebbe sempre...nessuno potrà mai fornirti nessuna garanzia e se lo facesse a parole, ci crederesti ora che sei nel mondo reale anche tu? :smile:


Vero. Ma io non voglio un altro. 
Voglio lui, consapevole del fatto che non è quello che pensavo, ma con la speranza che non sia più quello che è stato.

Però, Diletta, vedi dov'è il nostro errore? Abbiamo al nostro fianco persone che non vivono nel sogno. 
Però tu, come me, in quel sogno ci credi. Quindi le persone come noi ci sono. Forse basterebbe trovarle.
O forse siamo talmente pochi che non ci incontriamo mai.
O forse due sognatori non possono stare insieme.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Beh lui doveva pur coltivarsela un pò. Non è che poteva dirle "Ciao, scopiamo!"
> Ma quel tempo e quelle attenzioni dedicate a lei sono state negate a me. Anche se allora non lo sapevo.
> Non mi avrebbe mai lasciata per lei, non si sarebbe mai sobbarcato i figli di un altro. Di questo sono certa.
> E anche se da una parte vorrei il sentimento perchè incontrastabile, mi offenderebbe molto se lui avesse provato qualcosa di più perchè ritengo che lei sia una persona davvero piccola.
> ...


ah ok


----------



## Diletta (8 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Tristemente vero, Conte. Che se non sei fedele la banca ti punisce.
> Onori il tuo impegno, continui a beneficiare dei frutti dell'impegno stesso. Non lo onori: comincia a fare le valigie.
> Peccato che i sentimenti non siano altrettanto facili da gestire..
> 
> ...



Certo che esistono...ce ne sono parecchie anche qui e una sono io.
Io ho scelto di riprovarci per un motivo molto semplice: l'idea di stare senza di lui mi faceva stare peggio rispetto a restare insieme, nonostante la rabbia, il dolore e l'odio.
Ho valutato con attenzione e mi sono data del tempo perché si sa come vanno queste cose: un giorno la pensiamo in un modo e il giorno dopo nel modo opposto, quindi sono rimasta nel limbo per parecchio tempo: avevo troppa paura di prendere la decisione sbagliata e di potermene pentire se avessi dato retta solo alla mia emotività.
A tutt'oggi, so di avere fatto la scelta giusta, ma continuo a vivere giorno per giorno, senza pormi dei grandi obiettivi. 
Il percorso è difficile, ma te l'ho già detto, e solo se sei convinta che ne valga davvero la pena, decidi di dare una opportunità alla vostra coppia tenendo presente che di qui in avanti sarete una coppia nuova e diversa perché questi eventi cambiano profondamente le persone.
Se sei ancora nella fase (come credo) contraddittoria, datti tempo senza scadenze ravvicinate che magari non manterresti.
Questo è l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti.


----------



## Diletta (8 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Vero. Ma io non voglio un altro.
> Voglio lui, consapevole del fatto che non è quello che pensavo, ma con la speranza che non sia più quello che è stato.
> 
> *Però, Diletta, vedi dov'è il nostro errore? Abbiamo al nostro fianco persone che non vivono nel sogno.
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Beh lui doveva pur coltivarsela un pò. Non è che poteva dirle "Ciao, scopiamo!"
> Ma quel tempo e quelle attenzioni dedicate a lei sono state negate a me. Anche se allora non lo sapevo.
> Non mi avrebbe mai lasciata per lei, non si sarebbe mai sobbarcato i figli di un altro. Di questo sono certa.
> E anche se da una parte vorrei il sentimento perchè incontrastabile, mi offenderebbe molto se lui avesse provato qualcosa di più perchè ritengo che lei sia una persona davvero piccola.
> ...


Ti contraddici perché ti ostini a pensare che lui non sia come ha dimostrato di essere. Vuoi pensare che sia stato un errore, come dice lui, che poi lui possa tornare a essere quello che tu hai sempre pensato che fosse. Potrebbe anche essere, esiste di tutto sotto questo sole.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Apple ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Vero. Ma io non voglio un altro.
> ...


Se li chiami sognatori, forse. Esistono persone così che si sono trovate: beati loro!


----------



## Diletta (8 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti contraddici perché ti ostini a pensare che lui non sia come ha dimostrato di essere. Vuoi pensare che sia stato un errore, come dice lui, che poi lui possa tornare a essere quello che tu hai sempre pensato che fosse. Potrebbe anche essere, esiste di tutto sotto questo sole.



Non credo sinceramente che possa tornare ad essere quello che lei credeva che fosse, qui non si tratta di una scappatella occasionale, questa è stata una relazione parallela, anche se sicuramente a sfondo sessuale.
Lui è capace di fare certe cose.
Punto.
Questo non vuol dire però, che per amor suo, possa impegnarsi per cambiare in meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non credo sinceramente che possa tornare ad essere quello che lei credeva che fosse, qui non si tratta di una scappatella occasionale, questa è stata una relazione parallela, anche se sicuramente a sfondo sessuale.
> Lui è capace di fare certe cose.
> Punto.
> Questo non vuol dire però, che *per amor *suo, possa impegnarsi per cambiare in meglio.


Tu credi veramente che chi ama possa fare certe cose?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Tristemente vero, Conte. Che se non sei fedele la banca ti punisce.
> Onori il tuo impegno, continui a beneficiare dei frutti dell'impegno stesso. Non lo onori: comincia a fare le valigie.
> Peccato che i sentimenti non siano altrettanto facili da gestire..
> 
> ...


Oh insomma per Diana...e perdinci...
Non ce ne va mai dritta una...

Se la tradisci con una solo per sesso, ti dice avrei preferito che tu fossi vittima di un sentimento, se la tradisci perchè hai perso la testa per una ti dice, avrei preferito che fosse solo sesso, se la tradisci con na putana giù botte, ma se la tradisci con una brava ragazza, allora avrei tollerato che fosse stato con una per soldi perchè...allora non c'è sentimento ma solo una curiosità da soddisfare....

Apple, ascolta Diletta

Lei ha ricostruito...

E lo tiene lì sotto mira....il gaglioffo...altro che menate....

Pensa che suo marito di notte mi invoca...Conte, conte...conte...vieni e rapisci mia moglie...così per un pomeriggio sono liberoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....

Ma poveri mariti dico io....

Non facciamo mai niente e siamo passivi...

Perchè sappiamo che ogni cosa che facciamo poi verrà interpretata sempre per il verso contrario da cui è partita...

Apple ti ha detto che commesso un errore.
Bon è così....

Non c'è altra spiegazione...
Ho fatto un errore....

Poveri uomini....


----------



## Sole (8 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non potrei MAI stare con una come te..


Non sai il dispiacere :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non credo sinceramente che possa tornare ad essere quello che lei credeva che fosse, qui non si tratta di una scappatella occasionale, questa è stata una relazione parallela, anche se sicuramente a sfondo sessuale.
> Lui è capace di fare certe cose.
> Punto.
> Questo non vuol dire però, che per amor suo, possa impegnarsi per cambiare in meglio.


Bon è capace di fare certe cose...
Ma per che caspita lo si riteneva un incapace di farle eh?

E' andata così...

Ma ovvio fin che sta lì assieme a te non te la combina no?

Allora che cosa volete eh?
Uno di cui dire alle amiche...ah cosa vuoi poro cojon...non avrebbe la palle per guardare una neanche morto...ci sono qua io con il manganello e lo tengo alla catena...quel maiale...d'un maschio porco...

Cosa siamo eh?
Piero tocame tocame piero?

E' na sporca guerra no? Un vietnam...il sacro fronte del corno vissuto...


----------



## Hellseven (8 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> E alla fine ho ceduto. Mi ritrovo qui a scrivere.
> Ho letto diversi interventi in questo forum, quando i miei giorni e le mie notti avevano tutti/e lo stesso colore. Ho letto e mi sono sentita capita. E meno sola. Ma soprattutto meno pazza.
> Scrivo ora, che le mie notti sono buie e nei giorni si cominciano a distinguere i colori. Non so perchè ora. Forse perchè quando mi limitavo a leggere c'erano solo rabbia, dolore e delusione nel mio cuore. E c'erano solo incredulità, umiliazione e incomprensione nella mia testa.
> E' rimasto tutto quello che già c'era, ma ora c'e anche dell'altro.
> ...


Non entro nel merito della cosa, ti auguro di trovare serenità però.
Quel che è certo è che questo signore è un bel pezzo di m...a: che bisogno c'era di rovinare la vita a te?
Se aveva gli attribuiti e un minimo di amor proprio andava dal tuo fidanzato e magari lo menava pure ma senza fare del male e te che non c'entravi nulla.
Ciao


----------



## Apple (8 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh insomma per Diana...e perdinci...
> Non ce ne va mai dritta una...
> 
> Se la tradisci con una solo per sesso, ti dice avrei preferito che tu fossi vittima di un sentimento, se la tradisci perchè hai perso la testa per una ti dice, avrei preferito che fosse solo sesso, se la tradisci con na putana giù botte, ma se la tradisci con una brava ragazza, allora avrei tollerato che fosse stato con una per soldi perchè...allora non c'è sentimento ma solo una curiosità da soddisfare....
> ...


Conte, devo ammettere che mi hai fatto sorridere. Perchè effettivamente è un pò così.

Però scusa, io sono un essere profondamente monogamo. 
Capisco che non tutti siamo uguali e che lui non è della mia razza. 
Però scusa, un pò di rispetto. Perchè deve farmi stare così male? 
Cioè vuoi scopare a destra e a manca? Ok, resti da solo, così non devi rendere conto a nessuno.
Oppure stai con una che approva il tuo comportamento perchè la pensa come te.
Io avevo messo bene in chiaro come la penso. Lui non doveva dirmi si si e poi prendermi per il culo appena mi giravo.
Doveva essere uomo (uomo vero, non portatore di uccello) e dirmi: sai che c'è, sento il bisogno di vedere altra gente, fare altre esperienze, scoparmi una suora per strada.
Insomma lui voleva divertirsi con questa e avere me a casa che gli lavavo le mutande.
Doveva quantomeno darmi la possibilità di scegliere. Non decidere lui per me.
E ora deve essere responsabile e stare lì a farsi prendere a mazzate sui denti, mentre cerca il vero motivo per cui l'ha fatto.
Sicuramente non sarei stata contenta di sapere che non ero abbastanza per lui.
Però non meritavo di essere presa per il culo così.


----------



## Apple (8 Luglio 2013)

:unhappy:


----------



## Apple (8 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non entro nel merito della cosa, ti auguro di trovare serenità però.
> Quel che è certo è che questo signore è un bel pezzo di m...a: che bisogno c'era di rovinare la vita a te?
> Se aveva gli attribuiti e un minimo di amor proprio andava dal tuo fidanzato e magari lo menava pure ma senza fare del male e te che non c'entravi nulla.
> Ciao


Grazie.
Anche qui le interpretazioni sono molteplici. A mio avviso il marito voleva solo vendicarsi. 
Tant'è che se lui non mi avesse messo al corrente di come stavano le cose io ora non sarei qui a scrivere, e continuerei a vivere la mia bella storia d'amore senza sapere che in parte era finzione.
Pertanto, a prescindere dal perchè l'ha fatto, io sono contenta che l'abbia fatto.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non entro nel merito della cosa, ti auguro di trovare serenità però.
> Quel che è certo è che questo signore è un bel pezzo di m...a: che bisogno c'era di rovinare la vita a te?
> Se aveva gli attribuiti e un minimo di amor proprio andava dal tuo fidanzato e magari lo menava pure ma senza fare del male e te che non c'entravi nulla.
> Ciao


Dici il vero...
Ma come insegna Daniele
Le reazioni di un uomo ferito sono imprevedibili...

Io so che MAI andrei a piagnucolare da una moglie dicendo tuo marito e mia moglie si vedono...mai...mai...mai...

Ma non perchè non voglio rovinare la vita ad una che potrebbe anche dirmi...ah si carino? Vien qua che rendiamo la pariglia...ma perchè non lo so...

Certo che io non ascolterei mai chi viene a riferirmi certe cose su mia moglie...la difenderei a spada tratta...

Poi oddio se tre persone che non si conoscono vengono a dirmi le stesse cose...sarei costretto ad aprire gli occhi...

Ma mi sono sempre divertito a fare il finto mona, pur di proteggere le persone a cui io voglio bene ( ehi sono poche eh?)...io non filantropo, io no magnanimo...

Non è che alle molte io voglia male...semplicemente me ne frego di loro...no?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Conte, devo ammettere che mi hai fatto sorridere. Perchè effettivamente è un pò così.
> 
> Però scusa, io sono un essere profondamente monogamo.
> Capisco che non tutti siamo uguali e che lui non è della mia razza.
> ...


Dici bene lui non è della tua razza...
Ma capisci anche bene che oggi tu sei così, domani non si sa...
E non è affatto mai bene ipotecare la nostra esistenza ad un principio...
Faccio un esempio...
Io per natura sono un uomo pacifico...
MA...
Se per caso in certi anni fossi stato avvicinato che so da un Toni Negri...ecco che magari mi sarei trasformato in un pericoloso terrorista...chi può dirlo?
Tu sei monogama...ma non sai chi puoi incontrare nella vita che ti faccia tremare la terra sotto i piedi...dall'emozione...

Poi lui dice un errore...
Cioè è un episodio...
Ciò non significa che vuole trombare a destra e a manca, ma solo che ha incontrato una che gliela dava...

Si però hai ragione è questo: lui voleva lei come giostra per il divertimento e tu a casa come porto sicuro...
Vedi se noi siamo assieme seriamente ad una persona, ne sentiamo addosso anche tutto il gravame della responsabilità....

Invece con questa qui...sono solo episodi e scorribande...dove tu puoi inscenare l'uomo che ti pare...tanto sono cose di una superficialità estrema...e in questo senso invito il profondo lettore nonchè esegeta...a cogliere l'aforisma lothariano..." Per me le amanti sono il nulla!"....non è nel senso che comunque sono esseri umani...ma nel senso che casomai ci fossero problemi se ne stacca con un niente...cioè...ci stanno fino a quando non mettono a repentaglio il suo matrimonio...

Ecco e dici dove io mi sono salavato e sono stato uomo: infatti io dissi proprio quelle cose lì alla mia signora...
e infatti lei non battè ciglio, contando sul fatto che tanto uno sfigatone come me, non avrebbe mai incontrato nessuno....e invece fu sera e fu mattina prima baldoria...e lì forse lei capì di avere sbagliato a sottovalutare il marito maramaldo...ma essendo troppo orgogliosa, non lo ha mai ammesso...e va ben così...

Comunque anche chi ci lascia per un'altra persona ci mette difronte al fatto compiuto e decide per noi...

Adesso bisogna attendere gli eventi...
E decidere il da farsi....


----------



## Apple (8 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sei monogama...ma non sai chi puoi incontrare nella vita che ti faccia tremare la terra sotto i piedi...dall'emozione...
> 
> Poi lui dice un errore...
> Cioè è un episodio...
> Ciò non significa che vuole trombare a destra e a manca, ma solo che ha incontrato una che gliela dava...


Giusto. So di essere così ma non posso giurare che lo sarò sempre e comunque.
 Sarei ipocrita perchè nella vita non si può mai dire.
Però io per lavoro vedo un sacco di persone, davvero tante, tutti i giorni.
Ne vedo di uomini, e se ci provassi con loro qualcuno ci starebbe. Buzo ze buzo (come diresti tu, Conte)!
Quindi volendo anche io potrei trovare uno che me lo dà. 
Le occasioni te le crei. No?
Cioè, non è che lui è erroneamente inciampato dentro di lei, che era erroneamente a gambe aperte.
Lui l'ha cercata e lei era disponibile a farsi trovare.
Evento fortuito? 
Destino?
Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Grazie.
> e continuerei a vivere la mia bella storia d'amore senza sapere che in parte era *finzione*.


Mmm... dipende da cosa consideri "finzione". Mi spiego: secondo me, quando lui ti gardava negli occhi e ti diceva "ti amo" e poi all'altra scriveva quasi in contemporanea "sei bellissima", oppure prima scopava con lei e la sera con te, secondo me era SINCERO. Perché, vedi, il tuo compagno è un romantico. Non ridere. Eppure è proprio questa la natura dei romantici. Gente sempre un po' sganciata da terra, sempre un po' egoista perché incapace di accettare i limiti della realtà e disposta, per realizzare un sogno, un'idea, a calpestare qualsiasi patto, scritto o non scritto, perché, in fondo, mica ci credono ai patti scritti o non scritti. La parola "impegno" gli fa orrore, oppure semplicemente, non la capiscono. Si adeguano alle cose della terra (contratti, tasse, lavoro, obblighi, firme, documenti, scartoffie, visite mediche, orari, ecc. ecc.) ma proprio non ci sono tagliati. Hai per le mani un romantico.
Sei messa male, non perché ti ha tradito, ma perché l'unica possibilità che una donna ha di TENERSI un romantico in un rapporto stabile è fargli da madre. Il che significa, alla lunga, essere tradite di nuovo. Con un romantico, bisogna fare le amanti, se si vuole l'amore. Se no, avrai i calzini e le mutande da lavare, il tappeto rosso da stendere, le scadenze da onorare (tu), destinata a fare un misto tra colf-madre amorevole e buona-badante-. 
Vedi se ti va sempre...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mmm... dipende da cosa consideri "finzione". Mi spiego: secondo me, quando lui ti gardava negli occhi e ti diceva "ti amo" e poi all'altra scriveva quasi in contemporanea "sei bellissima", oppure prima scopava con lei e la sera con te, secondo me era SINCERO. Perché, vedi, il tuo compagno è un romantico. Non ridere. Eppure è proprio questa la natura dei romantici. Gente sempre un po' sganciata da terra, sempre un po' egoista perché incapace di accettare i limiti della realtà e disposta, per realizzare un sogno, un'idea, a calpestare qualsiasi patto, scritto o non scritto, perché, in fondo, mica ci credono ai patti scritti o non scritti. La parola "impegno" gli fa orrore, oppure semplicemente, non la capiscono. Si adeguano alle cose della terra (contratti, tasse, lavoro, obblighi, firme, documenti, scartoffie, visite mediche, orari, ecc. ecc.) ma proprio non ci sono tagliati. Hai per le mani un romantico.
> Sei messa male, non perché ti ha tradito, ma perché l'unica possibilità che una donna ha di TENERSI un romantico in un rapporto stabile è fargli da madre. Il che significa, alla lunga, essere tradite di nuovo. Con un romantico, bisogna fare le amanti, se si vuole l'amore. Se no, avrai i calzini e le mutande da lavare, il tappeto rosso da stendere, le scadenze da onorare (tu), destinata a fare un misto tra colf-madre amorevole e buona-badante-.
> Vedi se ti va sempre...


Non so se il termine romantico è quello corretto ma quoto tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Giusto. So di essere così ma non posso giurare che lo sarò sempre e comunque.
> Sarei ipocrita perchè nella vita non si può mai dire.
> Però io per lavoro vedo un sacco di persone, davvero tante, tutti i giorni.
> Ne vedo di uomini, e se ci provassi con loro qualcuno ci starebbe. Buzo ze buzo (come diresti tu, Conte)!
> ...


Insomma tu sei al punto di chiedergli...
Ma perchè hai avuto bisogno di fare ste cose?

SI le occasioni te le crei...

Vero...


----------



## Zod (8 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Io amo quest'uomo che mi ha ferita pronfondamente.
> Amo quest'uomo che ha preso tutto quello che di buono provo per lui e ci ha pisciato sopra.
> Amo quest'uomo che si è scopato questa insulsa pseudo suora alla ricerca di non so che soddisfazione.
> Amo quest'uomo che mi rendo conto di non conoscere, ma che spero non abbia sempre finto con me.
> ...


Accertati di amare veramente lui, e non una tua fantasia romantica. C'è anche chi svegliatosi dal sogno si rimette a dormire...

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mmm... dipende da cosa consideri "finzione". Mi spiego: secondo me, quando lui ti gardava negli occhi e ti diceva "ti amo" e poi all'altra scriveva quasi in contemporanea "sei bellissima", oppure prima scopava con lei e la sera con te, secondo me era SINCERO. Perché, vedi, il tuo compagno è un romantico. Non ridere. Eppure è proprio questa la natura dei romantici. Gente sempre un po' sganciata da terra, sempre un po' egoista perché incapace di accettare i limiti della realtà e disposta, per realizzare un sogno, un'idea, a calpestare qualsiasi patto, scritto o non scritto, perché, in fondo, mica ci credono ai patti scritti o non scritti. La parola "impegno" gli fa orrore, oppure semplicemente, non la capiscono. Si adeguano alle cose della terra (contratti, tasse, lavoro, obblighi, firme, documenti, scartoffie, visite mediche, orari, ecc. ecc.) ma proprio non ci sono tagliati. Hai per le mani un romantico.
> Sei messa male, non perché ti ha tradito, ma perché l'unica possibilità che una donna ha di TENERSI un romantico in un rapporto stabile è fargli da madre. Il che significa, alla lunga, essere tradite di nuovo. Con un romantico, bisogna fare le amanti, se si vuole l'amore. Se no, avrai i calzini e le mutande da lavare, il tappeto rosso da stendere, le scadenze da onorare (tu), destinata a fare un misto tra colf-madre amorevole e buona-badante-.
> Vedi se ti va sempre...


Ecco perchè mia moglie teme sempre quando mi metto in testa una cosa no?
Ma nel mio caso se mi facesse da madre sarebbe un guaio no?
Lei mi ha sempre detto che avrebbe preferito un uomo più marito e meno amante...
Però io sono un romantico con molte passioni...
Direi che la figa mi occupa per il 10%...
Vorrei proprio vedere io se avessi passione per la figa...quanta ne ho per la musica e il mio lavoro...

Ma dici bene...
Bisogna fare le amanti...

E infatti....


----------



## Apple (8 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mmm... dipende da cosa consideri "finzione". Mi spiego: secondo me, quando lui ti gardava negli occhi e ti diceva "ti amo" e poi all'altra scriveva quasi in contemporanea "sei bellissima", oppure prima scopava con lei e la sera con te, secondo me era SINCERO. Perché, vedi, il tuo compagno è un romantico. Non ridere. Eppure è proprio questa la natura dei romantici. Gente sempre un po' sganciata da terra, sempre un po' egoista perché incapace di accettare i limiti della realtà e disposta, per realizzare un sogno, un'idea, a calpestare qualsiasi patto, scritto o non scritto, perché, in fondo, mica ci credono ai patti scritti o non scritti. La parola "impegno" gli fa orrore, oppure semplicemente, non la capiscono. Si adeguano alle cose della terra (contratti, tasse, lavoro, obblighi, firme, documenti, scartoffie, visite mediche, orari, ecc. ecc.) ma proprio non ci sono tagliati. Hai per le mani un romantico.
> Sei messa male, non perché ti ha tradito, ma perché l'unica possibilità che una donna ha di TENERSI un romantico in un rapporto stabile è fargli da madre. Il che significa, alla lunga, essere tradite di nuovo. Con un romantico, bisogna fare le amanti, se si vuole l'amore. Se no, avrai i calzini e le mutande da lavare, il tappeto rosso da stendere, le scadenze da onorare (tu), destinata a fare un misto tra colf-madre amorevole e buona-badante-.
> Vedi se ti va sempre...


Questa è un'interpretazione davvero interessante...
Devo meditarci....


----------



## barabba (8 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Tristemente vero, Conte. Che se non sei fedele la banca ti punisce.
> Onori il tuo impegno, continui a beneficiare dei frutti dell'impegno stesso. Non lo onori: comincia a fare le valigie.
> Peccato che i sentimenti non siano altrettanto facili da gestire..
> 
> ...



Te lo scrivo io, che vale la pena provarci...troppo comodo piangersi addosso senza vedere se si hanno colpe latenti e magari insignificanti ma che causano dissapori e voglia di evadere...lotta per riaverlo, con cognizione di causa e mente pulita, lotta e sforzati di capire da che parte stia il giusto, e scoprirai che si riesce ancora a stare insieme con più felicità di prima...la condizione essenziale e che ambedue si sia chiari e si desideri volere l'altro solo per sè...


Io ci sono rimasto per circa una ventina d'anni ancora con lei, semplicemente meravigliosi, poi è fuggita definitivamente, senza lasciarmi nessuna chance...e ora, spesso, piango, pensandola...ma lei non tornerà mai più...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Te lo scrivo io, che vale la pena provarci...troppo comodo piangersi addosso senza vedere se si hanno colpe latenti e magari insignificanti ma che causano dissapori e voglia di evadere...lotta per riaverlo, con cognizione di causa e mente pulita, lotta e sforzati di capire da che parte stia il giusto, e scoprirai che si riesce ancora a stare insieme con più felicità di prima...la condizione essenziale e che ambedue si sia chiari e si desideri volere l'altro solo per sè...
> 
> 
> Io ci sono rimasto per circa *una ventina d'anni *ancora con lei, semplicemente meravigliosi, poi è fuggita definitivamente, senza lasciarmi nessuna chance...e ora, spesso, piango, pensandola...ma lei non tornerà mai più...


Ma non hai figli sui 40 e 30?


----------



## Innominata (8 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so se il termine romantico è quello corretto ma quoto tutto.



Ma infatti Fantastica, quello non e' un romantico, e' un narcisista .Spesso i romantici correnti sono tali, ma il romantico doc si fa ammazzare per la fedelta' e metaforicamente offrirebbe lo sparato della camicia aperta sul petto per farsi fucilare pur di non tradire.   Un narcisista invece deve tradire, cioe' consegnare all altra persona tutto cio' che arraffa di spendibile in giro per avere di ritorno una qualche rivitalizzazione ...e' uno splendido a buon mercato, perche' piu' di tanto non puo' pagare, dentro rimane un indigente affettivo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma infatti Fantastica, quello non e' un romantico, e' un narcisista .Spesso i romantici correnti sono tali, ma il romantico doc si fa ammazzare per la fedelta' e metaforicamente offrirebbe lo sparato della camicia aperta sul petto per farsi fucilare pur di non tradire.   Un narcisista invece deve tradire, cioe' consegnare all altra persona *tutto cio' che arraffa di spendibile in giro per avere di ritorno una qualche rivitalizzazione ...e' uno splendido a buon mercato, perche' piu' di tanto non puo' pagare, dentro rimane un indigente affettivo*.


:up:


----------



## sienne (8 Luglio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma infatti Fantastica, quello non e' un romantico, e' un narcisista .Spesso i romantici correnti sono tali, ma il romantico doc si fa ammazzare per la fedelta' e metaforicamente offrirebbe lo sparato della camicia aperta sul petto per farsi fucilare pur di non tradire.   Un narcisista invece deve tradire, cioe' consegnare all altra persona tutto cio' che arraffa di spendibile in giro per avere di ritorno una qualche rivitalizzazione ...e' uno splendido a buon mercato, perche' piu' di tanto non puo' pagare, dentro rimane un indigente affettivo.


Ciao Innominata,

hai veramente un bel modo di esprimerti ... 
in più ... concordo ...  ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Te lo scrivo io, che vale la pena provarci...troppo comodo piangersi addosso senza vedere se si hanno colpe latenti e magari insignificanti ma che causano dissapori e voglia di evadere...lotta per riaverlo, con cognizione di causa e mente pulita, lotta e sforzati di capire da che parte stia il giusto, e scoprirai che si riesce ancora a stare insieme con più felicità di prima...la condizione essenziale e che ambedue si sia chiari e si desideri volere l'altro solo per sè...
> 
> 
> Io ci sono rimasto per circa una ventina d'anni ancora con lei, semplicemente meravigliosi, poi è fuggita definitivamente, senza lasciarmi nessuna chance...e ora, spesso, piango, pensandola...ma lei non tornerà mai più...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Grande...


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma infatti Fantastica, quello non e' un romantico, e' un narcisista .Spesso i romantici correnti sono tali, ma il romantico doc si fa ammazzare per la fedelta' e metaforicamente offrirebbe lo sparato della camicia aperta sul petto per farsi fucilare pur di non tradire.   Un narcisista invece deve tradire, cioe' consegnare all altra persona tutto cio' che arraffa di spendibile in giro per avere di ritorno una qualche rivitalizzazione ...e' uno splendido a buon mercato, perche' piu' di tanto non puo' pagare, dentro rimane un indigente affettivo.


Hai ragione. Io ho parlato così, perché pensavo in termini astrologici alll'elemento Fuoco. Il romantico corrente è del tipo che tu chiami narcisista. Il romantico doc è un personaggio raro, che ho avuto la grande fortuna di amare, ricambiata e che è fedele, infatti. Però sono perplessa da questa tua affermazione: _Un narcisista invece deve tradire, cioe' consegnare all'altra persona  tutto cio' che arraffa di spendibile in giro per avere di ritorno una  qualche rivitalizzazione. _Non capisco chi consegna (_tradere, _latino) a chi, cioè chi è "l'altra persona", perché il traditore di fatto non fa che consegnare il partner storico a se stesso e a nessun altro che a se stesso, se il tradimento viene scoperto o confessato. E poi forse non è che "deve" tradire, ma "non può non" tradire, che è diverso. Infine, la "rivitalizzazione" è di sé, certo, ma anche del rapporto col partner ufficiale? Grazie se chiarirai. Questa discussione mi pare interessante davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Io ho parlato così, perché pensavo in termini astrologici alll'elemento Fuoco. Il romantico corrente è del tipo che tu chiami narcisista. Il romantico doc è un personaggio raro, che ho avuto la grande fortuna di amare, ricambiata e che è fedele, infatti. Però sono perplessa da questa tua affermazione: _Un narcisista invece deve tradire, cioe' consegnare all'altra persona  tutto cio' che arraffa di spendibile in giro per avere di ritorno una  qualche rivitalizzazione. _Non capisco chi consegna (_tradere, _latino) a chi, cioè chi è "l'altra persona", perché il traditore di fatto non fa che consegnare il partner storico a se stesso e a nessun altro che a se stesso, se il tradimento viene scoperto o confessato. E poi forse non è che "deve" tradire, ma "non può non" tradire, che è diverso. Infine, la "rivitalizzazione" è di sé, certo, ma anche del rapporto col partner ufficiale? Grazie se chiarirai. Questa discussione mi pare interessante davvero.


Si ok...
Ma guai se il romantico 
vede in te la donna che non sei...
Ne esci pazza...

Penso che Clara Schumann ebbe la fortuna di essere una grande pianista...altrimenti...
Non so come finiva...


----------



## Fantastica (8 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ok...
> Ma guai se il romantico
> vede in te la donna che non sei...
> Ne esci pazza...
> ...


Il romantico, certo, è innamorato dell'amore, più che di una donna reale. Ma ad essere innamorati dell'amore si compie il miracolo di trasfiguare la nuda e sostanzialmente triste realtà. E' arte anche questa. Altrimenti davvero le donne sono tutte uguali, no? Perché mai io dovrei legarmi a una e proprio a quella? Se non sei romantico, ragioni in termini o di ripetizione degli schemi genitoriali, appresi, oppure in termini di opportunismo. Infatti i matrimoni di una volta NON avevano nulla di romantico e per quello funzionavano, perché erano combinati e di convenienza.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il romantico, certo, è innamorato dell'amore, più che di una donna reale. Ma ad essere innamorati dell'amore si compie il miracolo di trasfiguare la nuda e sostanzialmente triste realtà. E' arte anche questa. Altrimenti davvero le donne sono tutte uguali, no? Perché mai io dovrei legarmi a una e proprio a quella? Se non sei romantico, ragioni in termini o di ripetizione degli schemi genitoriali, appresi, oppure in termini di opportunismo. Infatti i matrimoni di una volta NON avevano nulla di romantico e per quello funzionavano, perché erano combinati e di convenienza.


Però per esempio nel mio mestiere io sono diventato famoso per la mia capacità di prendere che so un pezzo di musica che in sè è insipido e banale e trasformarlo in qualcos'altro mettendoci molto di mio no?
Un romantico non si occupa certo di cosa sia la realtà eh?
Ma solo delle sue immaginazioni...

Sugli schemi genitoriali non so molto che dire...
Ma sai ehm...

Già lo dissi qui dentro ma nessuno vuole capire sta roba...

Allora ascoltami Fantesca...
Io ho fatto il dams.
Ora tra i corsi che scelsi ci fu anche Sociologia.
Bon il corso monografico si intitolava l'istituzione del matrimonio e della famiglia.

Il docente esordì con...
Il matrimonio come coronamento di un sogno d'amore è conquista recentissima, solo degli ultimi 50 anni, ed è legato a diversi fattori come il benessere, l'istruzione ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Insomma la sociologia insegna che la storia dei sentimenti e del matrimonio non si può certo fare con i romanzi d'amore no? O solo con la storia dei nobili eh?

Un conto era l'amore romanzato, un conto la realtà...

Che ci posso fare io ora se tutte pensano di essere o Anna Karenina, O Madame Bovary...o eroine di stampo ottoncentesco?

A me sembra che oggidì i matrimoni che funzionano sono quelli tra persone semplici e concrete, umili di spirito e di cuore, che non hanno tanti grilli per la testa ecc..ecc..ecc...e che non vanno in cerca di cose superiori alle loro forze...

Io ritengo che viviamo in un'epoca dove il sembrare ha la meglio sull'essere.

E ci sto volentieri, perchè amplificando il sembrare, proteggo l'essere.

Cioè insomma quel...MA LO AMO...lo vedo bene in mia figlia di tredici anni...non certo in donne della mia età...

Da quelle mi aspetto quel sentimento che dice...ma si dei...la mia parte di pazzia l'ho avuta adesso vivo delle mie certezze e sicurezze...


----------



## Diletta (8 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu credi veramente che chi ama possa fare certe cose?




Ora sì, ci credo.
Quella di un tempo avrebbe detto il contrario, ma penso comunque che si tratti di un amore che si discosta da quello che provano in genere le persone sentimentali e con una certa profondità d'animo, nonché gli idealisti.
Probabilmente un amore egoista.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ora sì, ci credo.
> Quella di un tempo avrebbe detto il contrario, ma penso comunque che si tratti di un amore che si discosta da quello che provano in genere le persone sentimentali e con una certa profondità d'animo, nonché gli idealisti.
> Probabilmente* un amore egoista*.


:up:


----------



## sienne (8 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

per me, è una contraddizione ... 

amore ... è dare, curare, mirare, esserci ecc. 

l'egoismo ... è rivolto ad un'altra direzione ... 

no, è amor proprio ... 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (8 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Vero. Ma io non voglio un altro.
> *Voglio lui, consapevole del fatto che non è quello che pensavo, *ma con la speranza che non sia più quello che è stato.
> 
> Però, Diletta, vedi dov'è il nostro errore? Abbiamo al nostro fianco persone che non vivono nel sogno.
> ...




...questa mi era sfuggita.

La tua frase è la chiave di volta: il benessere tuo e della tua coppia è racchiuso tutto qui.
Consapevolezza e aggiungo: accettazione del fatto che lui non è quello che pensavi.
Facile a dirsi, ma pazzesco da mettere in pratica (almeno così è stato/è tuttora per me).
In bocca al lupo! :up:


----------



## Diletta (8 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> per me, è una contraddizione ...
> 
> ...



Sì, vista così hai ragione tu!
Diciamo allora un amore che può provare una persona egoista, quindi uno che ama molto se stesso, questo non significa però che non possa dare, curare ed esserci.
Che ne pensi?


----------



## Innominata (8 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Io ho parlato così, perché pensavo in termini astrologici alll'elemento Fuoco. Il romantico corrente è del tipo che tu chiami narcisista. Il romantico doc è un personaggio raro, che ho avuto la grande fortuna di amare, ricambiata e che è fedele, infatti. Però sono perplessa da questa tua affermazione: _Un narcisista invece deve tradire, cioe' consegnare all'altra persona  tutto cio' che arraffa di spendibile in giro per avere di ritorno una  qualche rivitalizzazione. _Non capisco chi consegna (_tradere, _latino) a chi, cioè chi è "l'altra persona", perché il traditore di fatto non fa che consegnare il partner storico a se stesso e a nessun altro che a se stesso, se il tradimento viene scoperto o confessato. E poi forse non è che "deve" tradire, ma "non può non" tradire, che è diverso. Infine, la "rivitalizzazione" è di sé, certo, ma anche del rapporto col partner ufficiale? Grazie se chiarirai. Questa discussione mi pare interessante davvero.


La vedo diversamente...il narcisista per me ha un grande vuoto devitalizzato dentro. In maniera trasfusionale prende da altri, che spesso dissangua, ahimé! E deve necessariamente rinnovare la trasfusione, proponendo al nuovo alimentatore, per forza di cose, cio' che ha preso dal precedente.  E' come se non potesse vivere di vita propria per nutrire la sua grandiosità illusoria, per questo deve assicurarsi riserve, come vivere tante vite e tante storie insieme. Pagano in genere non con moneta propria quindi, ma con la moneta costituita dalle tutele amorose dei partner, dal precedente al seguente, pronti in genere a "consegnare" ,tradere, il precedente (esempio comunissimo:dire ogni volta: non ho mai amato nessuno prima di te! Tu sei la prima!Mai! Solo ora! Solo tu! ecc. ecc.) La smania di rivitalizzarsi è talmente spasmodica che...è terribilmente convincente. Per lui è una questione di vita o di morte per davvero. E ci si casca. Per forza. Perché il narcisismo ha una certa carica...infettante.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> per me, è una contraddizione ...
> 
> ...


Infatti è come l'ho inteso io: amore di sé. Amare se stessi e l'altro perché l'altro fa stare bene. Questo non è incompatibile col tradimento. Ultimo non ti inalberare che non si parla di un tradimento episodico. In ciò che ho capito io non vi è l'aspetto di voler bene, manca l'aspetto di cura e attenzione per l'altro che porta a evitare tutto ciò che può causare dolore.


----------



## barabba (8 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non hai figli sui 40 e 30?


Appunto...sposato a 25...tradito a circa 45...vedovo a 65...ti tornano i conti?

Tradito perchè io avevo fatto lo stesso, molto prima per cretineria, tre mesi dopo il matrimonio, irretito da una pulzella navigata di 47 anni...la vendetta è un piatto che si gusta meglio freddo...


----------



## sienne (8 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, vista così hai ragione tu!
> Diciamo allora un amore che può provare una persona egoista, quindi uno che ama molto se stesso, questo non significa però che non possa dare, curare ed esserci.
> Che ne pensi?


Ciao Diletta,

nel momento del bisogno ... quando il gioco si fa duro ... 
tengono un po' ... ci provano ... ma dopo un po' non ce la fanno ... 
mettono se stessi al primo posto ... i loro bisogni individuali prendono il sopravvento ... 
quando passa la tempesta ... ritornano, proclamando il grande amore ... 
e di essere stati anche loro vittime ... forse anche di più ... 
storia vissuta ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Appunto...sposato a 25...tradito a circa 45...vedovo a 65...ti tornano i conti?
> 
> Tradito perchè io avevo fatto lo stesso, molto prima per cretineria, tre mesi dopo il matrimonio, irretito da una pulzella navigata di 47 anni...la vendetta è un piatto che si gusta meglio freddo...


Sì sì. capito.


----------



## Diletta (8 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> nel momento del bisogno ... quando il gioco si fa duro ...
> tengono un po' ... ci provano ... ma dopo un po' non ce la fanno ...
> ...




Cara Sienne, spero che lo scenario che ipotizzi non sia sempre reale...altrimenti mi sarei messa in un bel pasticcio...
Il mio ha dichiarato la sua non-monogamia come se fosse la cosa più normale di questo mondo ed è convinto che sia così per tutti i suoi simili.
E che non c'entra nulla con l'amore essendo un istinto e un desiderio che provano tutti e che può essere più forte in certe fasi della vita... assoluta normalità, quasi banale.
Questo non toglie che, avendo preso un impegno importante, ci si adoperi per non mettersi in situazioni a rischio, quindi, ancora una volta, controllo della ragione su eventuali occasioni che si possono presentare e che, potrebbero portare a cedimenti se ci si trova in particolari condizioni di vulnerabilità.
Sai che ti dico Sienne?
Che io vivo molto meglio ad essere come sono...li guardo gli uomini, certo che sì, ma non mi suscitano un bel nulla, se non un fugace piacere visivo, altro che controllo della ragione, non ne ho bisogno.
Questo a tutt'oggi...
E tu?


----------



## sienne (8 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è come l'ho inteso io: *amore di sé. Amare se stessi e l'altro perché l'altro fa stare bene.* Questo non è incompatibile col tradimento. Ultimo non ti inalberare che non si parla di un tradimento episodico. In ciò che ho capito io non vi è l'aspetto di voler bene, manca l'aspetto di cura e attenzione per l'altro che porta a evitare tutto ciò che può causare dolore.


Ciao Brunetta,

:up:

sienne


----------



## Diletta (8 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Appunto...sposato a 25...tradito a circa 45...vedovo a 65...ti tornano i conti?
> 
> Tradito perchè io avevo fatto lo stesso, molto prima per cretineria, *tre mesi dopo il matrimonio,* irretito da una pulzella navigata di 47 anni...la vendetta è un piatto che si gusta meglio freddo...




...ma porca miseria, anche tu però...
tre mesi dopo il matrimonio !!

P.s.: con la tua testimonianza ho già rivalutato un pochino chi mi sta accanto...grazie per questo!:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Appunto...sposato a 25...tradito a circa 45...vedovo a 65...ti tornano i conti?
> 
> Tradito perchè io avevo fatto lo stesso, molto prima per cretineria, tre mesi dopo il matrimonio, irretito da una pulzella navigata di 47 anni...la vendetta è un piatto che si gusta meglio freddo...


La prossima volta scrivi...serve altro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Dai sono delle curiosone eh?
Ma mi fa piacere che sei normale eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (9 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Sienne, spero che lo scenario che ipotizzi non sia sempre reale...altrimenti mi sarei messa in un bel pasticcio...
> Il mio ha dichiarato la sua non-monogamia come se fosse la cosa più normale di questo mondo ed è convinto che sia così per tutti i suoi simili.
> E che non c'entra nulla con l'amore essendo un istinto e un desiderio che provano tutti e che può essere più forte in certe fasi della vita... assoluta normalità, quasi banale.
> Questo non toglie che, avendo preso un impegno importante, ci si adoperi per non mettersi in situazioni a rischio, quindi, ancora una volta, controllo della ragione su eventuali occasioni che si possono presentare e che, potrebbero portare a cedimenti se ci si trova in particolari condizioni di vulnerabilità.
> ...


Ciao Diletta,

pensavo sempre, di essere una donna con l'ormone piatto ... 
perché è come se non avessi le antenne ... 
ne per percepire ... ne a me suscitano più di tanto. 

non è così ... mi sono scoperta molto differente ... 
ma ugualmente. credo, che dipenda, perché prima del "sesso"
percepisco l'essere ... una cosa neutra ... la persona ... 
per far scaturire ... ho bisogno di conoscere, vi è bisogno di tanta affinità ... 
la molla se no, non scatta ...

sienne


----------



## Diletta (9 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> pensavo sempre, di essere una donna con l'ormone piatto ...
> perché è come se non avessi le antenne ...
> ...



Sì, lo stesso per me.
Ho bisogno di conoscere e quindi di parecchio tempo.
Ancora non mi capacito di come si faccia ad andare subito al sodo con uno sconosciuto o quasi...
Eppure è roba di tutti i giorni. 
Mi rispondo che non siamo tutti uguali, ma non mi entra lo stesso...


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti questa...
> Ero appena sposato
> Ed ecco che al mattino io dormo e la moglie va al lavoro
> Ed ecco che suonano alle 8 del mattino e vengono da me due signore una di 30 e una di dugento anni...
> ...


Daaaaaiiii conte... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tu dormi e la tu moglie va al lavoro?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotflroprio da Conte, donzelle e ozio...


----------



## Diletta (9 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La prossima volta scrivi...serve altro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Dai sono delle curiosone eh?
> Ma mi fa piacere che* sei normale *eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Sì, direi proprio normalissimo.
Perfettamente in linea con i tempi che corrono...

Buona notte conte, ti raccomando sogni d'oro!


----------



## sienne (9 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, lo stesso per me.
> Ho bisogno di conoscere e quindi di parecchio tempo.
> Ancora non mi capacito di come si faccia ad andare subito al sodo con uno sconosciuto o quasi...
> Eppure è roba di tutti i giorni.
> Mi rispondo che non siamo tutti uguali, ma non mi entra lo stesso...


Ciao Cara,

lo so ... lo so ... 
mi dico la stessa cosa ... e neanche a me, entra ... :smile:  ... 

sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Tristemente vero, Conte. Che se non sei fedele la banca ti punisce.
> Onori il tuo impegno, continui a beneficiare dei frutti dell'impegno stesso. Non lo onori: comincia a fare le valigie.
> Peccato che i sentimenti non siano altrettanto facili da gestire..
> 
> ...


La sua ex non aveva scoperto i tradimenti?


----------



## lunaiena (9 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Tristemente vero, Conte. Che se non sei fedele la banca ti punisce.
> Onori il tuo impegno, continui a beneficiare dei frutti dell'impegno stesso. Non lo onori: comincia a fare le valigie.
> Peccato che i sentimenti non siano altrettanto facili da gestire..
> 
> ...



Io ci contavo ci ho riprovato , che la scelta sia giusta o no non te lo so dire ...per ora ne sono certa ...
e non avevamo ne figli ne mutui nè nulla che ci legava se non amore o chiamalo come vuoi...
Ti dirò di più sono contenta di quello che abbiamo oggi e che gurdandomi indietro abbiamo sempre avuto , e anche con tutte le difficoltà che la vita ti presenta è bello sapere che quello che ci unisce non è niete di più che un forte sentimento...


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non entro nel merito della cosa, ti auguro di trovare serenità però.
> Quel che è certo è che questo signore è un bel pezzo di m...a: che bisogno c'era di rovinare la vita a te?
> Se aveva gli attribuiti e un minimo di amor proprio andava dal tuo fidanzato e magari lo menava pure ma senza fare del male e te che non c'entravi nulla.
> Ciao


 mah l'unico che le ha rovinato la vita è il suo ragazzo... se aveva le palle, invece di tradirla se ne andava prima, senza comprare casa!!


----------



## sienne (9 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Sienne, spero che lo scenario che ipotizzi non sia sempre reale...altrimenti mi sarei messa in un bel pasticcio...
> Il mio ha dichiarato la sua non-monogamia come se fosse la cosa più normale di questo mondo ed è convinto che sia così per tutti i suoi simili.
> E che non c'entra nulla con l'amore essendo un istinto e un desiderio che provano tutti e che può essere più forte in certe fasi della vita... assoluta normalità, quasi banale.
> Questo non toglie che, avendo preso un impegno importante, ci si adoperi per non mettersi in situazioni a rischio, quindi, ancora una volta, controllo della ragione su eventuali occasioni che si possono presentare e che, potrebbero portare a cedimenti se ci si trova in particolari condizioni di vulnerabilità.
> ...


Ciao cara Diletta,

ti rispondo, anche sulla prima parte. 
ne abbiamo già parlato ... sai come la penso ... 

Ha fatto il passo giusto tuo marito, dichiarando che lui non è monogamo. 
Ora sta a te, accettare questo dato di fatto. 

Però, se è così naturale e banale per i suoi simili, come sostiene lui, 
allora perché nasconderlo? Perché non se ne parla con gli amici a tavola, 
per scoprire come gestiscono loro questa naturalezza. Tanto, tu ora sai.
Perché allora accettare e continuare una vita di “farsa”? 
Perché, non parlate con altri uomini, amici vostri, … perché? … 
Forse perché così naturale per tutti non è. 

Questo sarebbe per me un punto fondamentale! 
Nasconde una menzogna … nasconde, un rifiuto da parte sua, di dirti, 
cosa gli piace e cosa lo spinge! LUI ... e solo lui ... gli altri, hanno i loro di motivi, semmai.
Lui rigetta il suo comportamento su un programma della natura. 
Sinceramente, è da vigliacchi. Scusami tanto. 
E se è come dice lui, allora i tradimenti sarebbero tutti seriali. 
Ma non lo sono. Perché allora, alcuni si prendono una “seconda moglie”? 
E perché ci sono uomini che non tradiscono?
Troppi perché … 

Sai Diletta, sono capace di vivere con tante verità differenti. 
Vi è stato un periodo, che ho anche aperto il mio rapporto. 
Non è accaduto nulla. Lui non è il tipo e io neanche. 
Ma vi è una cosa, con cui, per me è impossibile vivere. 
La menzogna. Uno che se la racconta. Anche se crede di essere sincero, 
non lo è … perché non lo è in primo piano con se stesso. 
Questo, mi darebbe enormemente alla nausea … 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (9 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara Diletta,
> 
> ti rispondo, anche sulla prima parte.
> ne abbiamo già parlato ... sai come la penso ...
> ...



Ma infatti è così che la penso anch'io, figuriamoci se non la penserei così, io che amo la trasparenza nelle cose.
Ho già accennato alla cosa con lui e mi piacerebbe che se ne potesse parlare apertamente come dici tu, intorno ad un tavolo di amici di coppia.
Oddio, una volta è anche successo, ma c'è stata una chiusura immediata da parte di una mia amica che non ne vuole neanche sentir parlare.
Forse sono cose nostre, che riguardano le dinamiche della nostra coppia, e di ogni singola coppia in generale, forse si potrebbe aprire un dialogo con chi è stato toccato da eventi simili e che quindi è in qualche modo più consapevole, ma ho capito che non è facile intavolare certi discorsi, qualcuno potrebbe anche chiudersi, offendersi o tacciare di immoralità colui che li fa. Ci sono ancora tanti pregiudizi e poi dipende sempre dall'ambiente in cui si è vissuti. Molte coppie sono ancora chiuse e considerano tabù questi argomenti.  
E poi ho anche un dubbio: sono io che devo sapere, gli altri contano qualcosa riguardo a queste cose?
Comunque, preferisco la lealtà di una persona se chiamata in causa. Nessuno si dovrebbe vergognare di ciò che è stato o è e tanto meno temere il giudizio degli altri.


----------



## Apple (9 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> La sua ex non aveva scoperto i tradimenti?


Abitavano a 40 km di distanza e si vedevano solo il weekend. E' stata una relazione cominciata da giovani e crescendo sono diventati sempre più diversi. Lei li ha scoperti ma penso che, come lui, si fosse un pò "accomodata" e stare insieme fosse più una routine che altro. Questa è la versione che conosco io.

Mi avete dato molti spunti di riflessione. 
E' stato più utile interagire con voi che andare in terapia per più di due mesi.
Perchè il terapista mica ti dà risposte.
Mi sento un pò più serena e convinta del cammino che ho intrapreso.

Però resto dell'idea che bisogna avere rispetto per i sentimenti degli altri.
Nel caso di Diletta, per esempio, io non capisco come lui non abbia avuto il minimo problema a vivere la sua natura poligama senza tutelare lei.
Insomma, se ami una persona non vuoi farla soffire.
Caspita sei così, e dillo! 
Perchè devo amare un'immagine di te che non è reale?
Io voglio amare te, ma per farlo ho bisogno di sapere chi sei!
Vi giuro che non capisco cosa passa nella testa di questa gente.
'Sta natura poligama che non si può contrastare. 
Tutti guidati dall'istinto come se vivessimo ancora nelle caverne.
Forse loro non capiranno la mia, di natura.
Ma io sono come sono senza ferire gli altri.
Questo mi rode. 
Che loro non vogliono stare da soli, nè vogliono al loro fianco qualcuno che abbia la stessa natura.
Si risparmierebbero un sacco di noie.
Ed eviterebbero di causare un sacco di dolore.
E invece no. 
E mi rode che chi paga il prezzo dell'errore del tradiore è sempre il tradito.
Che palle.


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> *Abitavano a 40 km di distanza e si vedevano solo il weekend. E' stata una relazione cominciata da giovani e crescendo sono diventati sempre più diversi. Lei li ha scoperti ma penso che, come lui, si fosse un pò "accomodata" e stare insieme fosse più una routine che altro. Questa è la versione che conosco io.*
> 
> Mi avete dato molti spunti di riflessione.
> E' stato più utile interagire con voi che andare in terapia per più di due mesi.
> ...


Vabbè ma una reazione l'avrà avuta lei.... quindi non è che non sa delle conseguenze... tant'è vero che quella è la sua ex....


----------



## Manon Lescaut (9 Luglio 2013)

Ciao ancheanche io ho ascelto di perdonare, non è stato facile ma col tempo vedo che va meglio. Credevo fosse una questione di fiducia non ne avevo più e soffrivo, invece soffrivo perchè non avevo più autostima, mi sentivo distrutta umiliata e stupida. Il tempo, gli affetti, la vita mihanno ricordato chi sono ee cosa valgo. L'autostima è risalita e  sono riuscita a dare fiducia per prima cosa a me alle mie scelte ee poi anche a lui. Devo dire però che anche lui si è fatto il culo per riavermii. Ma nel tuo caso, perché la tresca era finita? Chi aveva chiuso?


----------



## Apple (9 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Vabbè ma una reazione l'avrà avuta lei.... quindi non è che non sa delle conseguenze... tant'è vero che quella è la sua ex....


Ma a quanto ho capito lei l'aveva scoperto anni prima, si erano presi la classica pausa, poi erano tornati insieme. E' durata un altro pò, tipo un paio d'anni, e poi lui l'ha lasciata. 
In pratica lui non ha visto davvero il dolore, perchè non era fisicamente presente.
A quanto ho capito il rapporto era ormai talmente logoro che lei non ci è rimasta sotto più di tanto.


----------



## Apple (9 Luglio 2013)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Devo dire però che anche lui si è fatto il culo per riavermii. Ma nel tuo caso, perché la tresca era finita? Chi aveva chiuso?


Cosa intendi dicendo che si è fatto il culo per riaverti? Cos'ha fatto concretamente?
Anche io vorrei che facesse qualcosa, ma non so neanche cosa. 
Anche perchè mi rendo conto che qualsiasi cosa faccia non è mai abbastanza per me.
Mi porta fiori di continuo, mi ha portata a Londra per festeggiare il mio compleanno... tutte cose che non sono proprio da lui. Lo vedo l'impegno, ma non riesco a dimenticare il dolore, la menzogna, il mio cuore calpestato.
So che ogni situazione è a sè, ma posso chiederti dopo quanto tempo ti sei resa conto di aver riacquistato la fiducia?

E' finita perchè il marito di lei li ha scoperti, e temo solo per quello.


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Ma a quanto ho capito lei l'aveva scoperto anni prima, si erano presi la classica pausa, poi erano tornati insieme. E' durata un altro pò, tipo un paio d'anni, e poi lui l'ha lasciata.
> In pratica lui non ha visto davvero il dolore, perchè non era fisicamente presente.
> A quanto ho capito il rapporto era ormai talmente logoro che lei non ci è rimasta sotto più di tanto.


Ma allora il tuo compagno come lo vive il tradimento? Come il restart di una storia, o come la fine, che quando la storia è naufragata ci si può cascare?? Oppure nel bene o nel male è bene tradire per lui?? Ok che si cambia, ma lui una sua idea l'avrà per quanto riguarda il tradimento in generale, no?


----------



## Apple (9 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma allora il tuo compagno come lo vive il tradimento? Come il restart di una storia, o come la fine, che quando la storia è naufragata ci si può cascare?? Oppure nel bene o nel male è bene tradire per lui?? Ok che si cambia, ma lui una sua idea l'avrà per quanto riguarda il tradimento in generale, no?


Lui dice semplicemente che è stato un errore. Che si è fatto trascinare dalla situazione.
Che con me sta bene, tanto da comprare casa e volermi sposare, cosa che con l'ex non aveva intenzione di fare.
Ripeto, io sono convinta che il suo sia un bisogno di conferme.
Una sua insicurezza. Vuole sapere di essere ancora figo e desiderabile.
Pare che sia cominciata con una battuta che ha fatto a lei, lei gli ha dato corda, si sono sentiti su facebook per una settimana in cui lui ci provava e lei faceva la santarella, poi lui si è stufato e ha lasciato perdere, allora è stata lei a cercarlo e lui ovviamente si è fatto trovare.
Io sono disposta a credergli quando dice che ci ha provato con lei convinto che lei non ci stesse. Credo che lui volesse gongolarsi nell'idea di una moglie e mamma che lo cercava e lo faceva sentire desiderabile.Lui era desiderato dalla moglie di un altro. Un figo ai suoi occhi. Credo.
Mi logora sapere che la cosa è passata al livello successivo per più di una volta.


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Lui dice semplicemente che è stato un errore. Che si è fatto trascinare dalla situazione.
> Che con me sta bene, tanto da comprare casa e volermi sposare, cosa che con l'ex non aveva intenzione di fare.
> Ripeto, io sono convinta che il suo sia un bisogno di conferme.
> Una sua insicurezza. Vuole sapere di essere ancora figo e desiderabile.
> ...


ma tu sei felice di stare con lui, nonostante questo??
Ti fa più male averlo così, o l'idea di perderlo? O la paura che quello che hai passato con lui non potrai mai averlo con nessun altro?


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma tu sei felice di stare con lui, nonostante questo??
> Ti fa più male averlo così, o l'idea di perderlo? O la paura che quello che hai passato con lui non potrai mai averlo con nessun altro?


non è il sesso nè l'amore in gioco.

è la capacità di avere fiducia in qualcuno che si perde.  e si teme di non recuperare più.

e non tutti riescono ad essere coraggiosi e a rimettersi in gioco


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è il sesso nè l'amore in gioco.
> 
> è la capacità di avere fiducia in qualcuno che si perde.  e si teme di non recuperare più.
> 
> e non tutti riescono ad essere coraggiosi e a rimettersi in gioco


Infatti vorrei capire se l'utente ha le basi e cosa la spinge a cercare di fidarsi si lui....
Io non ci sono riuscita... e non ci riuscirei.... sono drastica... ma se non ripaghi la fiducia che porto in te, sono costretta ad eliminare la persona, o perlomeno non avrei più quel senso di fedeltà... cioè se si avvicina uno e io sono fidanzata col traditore, e ovviamente fessa come sono lo respingo, io mi sento una stupida a essermi comportata bene e a portargli rispetto che non si merita... diventa una partita in cui l'arbitro è corrotto... da non poter giocare... per me


----------



## Zod (9 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Lui dice semplicemente che è stato un errore. Che si è fatto trascinare dalla situazione.
> Che con me sta bene, tanto da comprare casa e volermi sposare, cosa che con l'ex non aveva intenzione di fare.
> Ripeto, io sono convinta che il suo sia un bisogno di conferme.
> Una sua insicurezza. Vuole sapere di essere ancora figo e desiderabile.
> ...


Beh certo, sono valutazioni profonde che prendono al cuore (?). Penso che meriti di più. Penso che anche per te valga la regola "meglio il nulla che la mediocrità". Pensa bene a ciò che fai, non merita una seconda chance, e soprattutto non la meriti tu la sua seconda chance.

S*B


----------



## Diletta (10 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> Lui dice semplicemente che è stato un errore. Che si è fatto trascinare dalla situazione.
> Che con me sta bene, tanto da comprare casa e volermi sposare, cosa che con l'ex non aveva intenzione di fare.
> Ripeto, io sono convinta che il suo sia un bisogno di conferme.
> Una sua insicurezza. Vuole sapere di essere ancora figo e desiderabile.
> ...



Prima ti rispondo sul tuo post precedente:
riflettiamo un momento su quanto detto: se ami non vuoi far soffrire la tua compagna.
Se ci pensi bene, proprio il fatto che agiscano di nascosto ha come motivo il non farci soffrire, infatti abbiamo constatato quanto sia grande la sofferenza a sapere queste cose...questa è una forma di tutela no?
Se mai, si potrebbe dire che sono talmente sicuri di loro stessi da pensare che non verranno mai scoperti.
Poi, però arriva il momento della tragica smentita...

Ma come si può svelare questa verità?
Ma chi può gestirla?
Chi è talmente impavido da giocare a carte così scoperte?

La fregatura, per loro, è solo quella di essere stati beccati e di averci fatto scoprire che loro sono "anche" altro.
E' a questo punto che le cose si fanno difficili perché li abbiamo pensati in un modo e ora bisogna adattare l'immagine che avevamo di loro con un'altra che ci piace molto poco, e dopo va anche accettata...
Sì, la cosa più pesante da digerire è sapere che amavamo un'immagine di loro che non era reale da quel punto di vista.
E questo non è poco...

Tornando a questo post: certo che il tuo lui dice di aver fatto un errore, ma lo dice ora a posteriori e perché è stato beccato.
Altrimenti, avrebbe avuto la sua bella avventura e il suo ego sarebbe stato gratificato, il suo bisogno di conferme appagato, minimi o nulli sensi di colpa...
A me la storia dell'errore mi sta abbastanza sulle scatole...infatti è bene che non la tiri fuori più di tanto, piuttosto abbiamo indagato sulle cause che hanno portato a questo e ti consiglio di fare lo stesso anche tu parlandone con lui.
Non ti accontentare di una risposta stereotipata da lui, di solito c'è sempre un disagio che fa da scintilla per queste cose, c'è sempre del sommerso che lui deve esternare, per la tua serenità futura e per la nuova coppia che deve nascere da queste miserie umane.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Prima ti rispondo sul tuo post precedente:
> riflettiamo un momento su quanto detto: se ami non vuoi far soffrire la tua compagna.
> Se ci pensi bene, proprio il fatto che agiscano di nascosto ha come motivo il non farci soffrire, infatti abbiamo constatato quanto sia grande la sofferenza a sapere queste cose...questa è una forma di tutela no?
> Se mai, si potrebbe dire che sono talmente sicuri di loro stessi da pensare che non verranno mai scoperti.
> ...


:up: più ti leggo più capisco e concordo. Basta che non tiri fuori le brasiliane :carneval:. Non credo molto però nell'inganno come tutela del tradito ma come tutela del traditore che, indubbiamente, vuole mantenere il rapporto. Però sempre di amore egoistico si tratta. Quello che mi stupisce sempre è il senso di umiliazione è svalutazione che sente il tradito: è talmente chiaro che il traditore può anche non amare il tradito ma lo apprezza eccome, per questo lo inganna, per tenerselo stretto! Certo le ragioni per cui lo apprezza non sono quelle che il tradito vorrebbe.


----------



## Diletta (10 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: più ti leggo più capisco e concordo. Basta che non tiri fuori le brasiliane :carneval:. Non credo molto però nell'inganno come tutela del tradito ma come tutela del traditore che, indubbiamente, vuole mantenere il rapporto. Però sempre di amore egoistico si tratta. Quello che mi stupisce sempre è il senso di umiliazione è svalutazione che sente il tradito: *è talmente chiaro che il traditore può anche non amare il tradito ma lo apprezza eccome, per questo lo inganna, per tenerselo stretto! Certo le ragioni per cui lo apprezza non sono quelle che il tradito vorrebbe.*




Verissimo !!! :up::up:


----------



## Camomilla (11 Luglio 2013)

Apple ha detto:


> E alla fine ho ceduto. Mi ritrovo qui a scrivere.
> Ho letto diversi interventi in questo forum, quando i miei giorni e le mie notti avevano tutti/e lo stesso colore. Ho letto e mi sono sentita capita. E meno sola. Ma soprattutto meno pazza.
> Scrivo ora, che le mie notti sono buie e nei giorni si cominciano a distinguere i colori. Non so perchè ora. Forse perchè quando mi limitavo a leggere c'erano solo rabbia, dolore e delusione nel mio cuore. E c'erano solo incredulità, umiliazione e incomprensione nella mia testa.
> E' rimasto tutto quello che già c'era, ma ora c'e anche dell'altro.
> ...


Ciao benvenuta..ho letto tutto...gran mascalzone il tuo compagno...un consiglio spassionato:invece di tormentarti per capire il motivo per cui si è divertito con la posseduta,della quale hai saputo solo perchè il marito ti ha avvisata,cerca di scoprire se ti ha tradito solo con lei,questo tipo mi sembra tanto un traditore seriale,SPERO DI NO ovviamente,ma STAI ATTENTA!!Sei ancora in tempo per evitare il peggio,per infilarti in una storia dalla quale sarà difficile uscire (come me) cerca di scoprire chi è davvero..buona fortuna!


----------

